#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  FX & EQ rack

## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik kreeg mijn 'oude'  topic niet terug gevonden, daarom maar een nieuwe..;-)

Mijn FX & EQ rack per 19 juli 2007...



FX Rack :

Furman PL Plus E, power distributer
Lexicon PCM60, erg geile galm... :Big Grin: 
Lexicon PCM80, multie fx
TC Electronic M-2000, multie fx
TC Electronic D-Two, delay
BSS DPR404, compressor
Klark Teknik DN514+
BSS FCS960

EQ Rack

Furman PL Plus E, power distributer (ja,ja...de meter wijkt nog steeds af..)
TC Electronic M-One, multie fx
3 stuks Apex GX230, 2 X 30 band EQ

Het enige wat er nog moet wijzigen : DN514+ eruit in de plaats een BSS DPR504 en ik wil nog 2 compressors of DBX 160, of SPL Dynamaxx of Drawmer DS241. Over het laaste stukje wil ik graag meer weten...

Geen foto van, maar wel in huis, in de rackbag : TC Electronic Triple C en Tascam MD350. Voor het FX rack komt nog een nieuwe kist...

----------


## Robert H

Nette rekjes, super ook met die Furmans...


...maarreh, waar is je CD-spelert?

----------


## jens

ziet dr gelikt uit ! zullen we ruilen ?




Ik moet het de komende jaren  denk ik met nog wel een beetje minder doen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Laten we wel ff erbij zeggen dat ik er 7 jaar overgedaan heb om dit te realiseren....

CD speler komt nog..;-)

----------


## Mattheusvz

Een bron van inspiratie!! Ziet er top uit, mooie keus aan speeltjes!! Hoe bevallen trouwens de TC M-one en de D-two??
Ik zit nog met een LXP-1 en een LXP-5 in het rack en ben al een beetje aan het rondkijken voor vervanging....

----------


## Mike Manders

> Een bron van inspiratie!! Ziet er top uit, mooie keus aan speeltjes!! Hoe bevallen trouwens de TC M-one en de D-two??
> Ik zit nog met een LXP-1 en een LXP-5 in het rack en ben al een beetje aan het rondkijken voor vervanging....



Ik wil evt. je LXP-1 en LXP-5 wel overnemen!!!
groet Mike
Olaf, hoe bevalt de M2000??

----------


## eddy56

Net rackje, 

Als je er een nieuwe kist omheen zet, zou ik gelijk ook de stekker 90 graden draaien. Deze komt nu zoals het lijkt lager als het rack uit of niet.

Mvg. 

Eddy

----------


## berolios

> Ik wil evt. je LXP-1 en LXP-5 wel overnemen!!!
> groet Mike
> Olaf, hoe bevalt de M2000??



Ha ha ha...
De handelaarsgeest komt boven ;-)
Groot gelijk Mike  :Big Grin: ! Als je je mond open trekt, dan heb je wat!

Ziet er puik uit Olaf, waarom heb je eigenlijk een M-1 in je MON EQ-rack? Is dat inderdaad als effect voor op MON? Zo'n PCM 60 lijkt me trouwens ook echt gaaf... vorige week een PCM 70 in een local rack gehad, display had helaas kuren, dus heb hem niet kunnen proberen. Lekker old-school klank?

Inderdaad, zoals eerder gesuggereerd, als je dan toch een nieuwe kist gaat nemen, draai dan direct je multi-connector 90 graden, zodat hij binnen de kist past.

Tot snel!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Nou, bij de nieuwe kist komt de SocaPex op de achterkant, dan komt ie ongeveer in het midden...Voorheen zette ik het binnenrack op de stolp, dus dan had je nergens last van.

De M-2000 heb ik nog niet goed kunnen proberen, heb hem sinds gistermiddag binnen...En moest eerst nog het een en ander solderen..;-) Maar nu is het rack tenminste waar standaard qua aansluitingen...





> ik wil nog 2 compressors of DBX 160, of SPL Dynamaxx of Drawmer DS241. Over het laaste stukje wil ik graag meer weten...Het kan ook nog een BSS 402 worden, by the way...



Wie ziet wat het liefst?

----------


## berolios

Icm de 404 die je al hebt? Zeker 2 x 160a... kost relatief gezien wel veel ruimte...

Die Dynamaxx schijnt trouwens ook erg goed te zijn, alleen heb je daar niet de controls die je zou willen, misschien eens uitproberen anders?

----------


## Mattheusvz

> Ik wil evt. je LXP-1 en LXP-5 wel overnemen!!!
> groet Mike
> Olaf, hoe bevalt de M2000??



Helaas Mike, de LXP-tjes hebben al een andere bestemming (binnen de band)..... Vandaar ook de interesse in de TC-tjes. Tja, en zo'n PCM lijkt me ook wel wat..... nu alleen nog een 19" Senseo apparaat en de ultieme FX rack lijkt naderbij te komen

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

De M-One is een fijn apparaat, ik zou nu trouwens wel kiezen voor de XL versie, XLR aan sluitingen, verbeterde effecten, betere processor enz. Vooral tegenover bijv. Lexicon PCM (m.u.v. PCM60...) is TC erg makkelijk en overzichtelijk met bedienen.

----------


## BvE

Das een erg leuk rack Olaf, al zie ik zelf alles in kleinere kistjes: alle effecten bij elkaar, alle EQ's en alle dynamics en eventueel een rack met cd spelers.

----------


## lifesound

Vele kleine kistjes = vele verschillende kabels naar je console.
1 of 2 racks = 1 of 2 multi's naar de tafel, en starten maar...

----------


## Mark-LED

> Vele kleine kistjes = vele verschillende kabels naar je console.
> 1 of 2 racks = 1 of 2 multi's naar de tafel, en starten maar...



Daarvoor kom je akkerman vaak tegen.

Ik kom het vaak tegen hoor, los drive-rack, los fx-rack en los engine rack, gaat met 3 akkerman multikabels naar je tafel en klaar. Werkt snel, werkt goed en kan er best net uitzien.

//edit: Olaf, erg nette rackjes!

----------


## flurk

[quote=Melo-G;463595]Daarvoor kom je akkerman vaak tegen.

Wie of wat is "akkerman"?

----------


## Mattheusvz

Wie of wat is "akkerman"?[/QUOTE]

wie = Jan Akkerman; door velen beschouwd als neerlands top-gitarist

wat = Akkerman connector; een multi-connector welke je veel ziet bij effectenracken.


Voor alle duidelijkheid; het gaat dus om de multi-connector

----------


## moderator

Voor zulke off topic vragen bestaat de zoekfunctie Flurk....

----------


## PowerSound

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Weet niet of het hier mag, maar eventje een pic van m'n rackies  :Wink: 




In insert rack heb ik nog een plaatst vrij, oftewel onder de 160's een 166, ofwel erboven een DPR901ii 

FX rack wordt later de Denon vervangen door een MDCD1 of gewoo een 1 a 2u cd speler (maar ben toch nog soms blij een casette player mee te hebben soms  :EEK!: ), en gooi ik dan nog een Lexicon PCM70 v2 in.

Wat denken jullie hiervan ??  :Smile:

----------


## GuntherM

Knappe rack's die 160A's zou ik in mijn rackje ook nog wel willen, misschien volgend jaar en dan kunnen de 166XL's de deur uit. 

Mvg
Gunther

----------


## jadjong

Zeer nice! Enkel dat hout vind ik niet zo denderen, maargoed dat is mijn smaak(en of die nou zo goed is).  :Big Grin:

----------


## PowerSound

> Zeer nice! Enkel dat hout vind ik niet zo denderen, maargoed dat is mijn smaak(en of die nou zo goed is).



Vind gelackeerd hout wel iets hebben iig  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Dank voor de reacties  :Embarrassment:

----------


## driesmees

Gaan die racks er niet snel 'gebruikt' uitzien als ze gelakt zijn? die laklaag gaat er toch snel afgeschuurd worden? Het mogen dan nog binnenracks zijn...

----------


## BvE

Lak is pimp. Ik heb mijn rackjes net een tweede keer geverfd met trimite, maar het blijft toch zonde dat je eigenlijk de hele houtstructuur verbergt. Wanneer je je rackjes in stolp vervoert is lak imo zelfs mooier. 

Foto's van mijn nieuwe rackjes zullen ook zo spoedig mogelijk volgen in het topic dat ik daarvoor had aangemaakt.

----------


## PowerSound

> Lak is pimp. Ik heb mijn rackjes net een tweede keer geverfd met trimite, maar het blijft toch zonde dat je eigenlijk de hele houtstructuur verbergt. Wanneer je je rackjes in stolp vervoert is lak imo zelfs mooier. 
> 
> Foto's van mijn nieuwe rackjes zullen ook zo spoedig mogelijk volgen in het topic dat ik daarvoor had aangemaakt.



 
Valt allemaal prima meer hoor, en die rackjes worden na de show asap in hun stolpen geplaatst ! En het is eens wat anders :-) Het oog wilt ook wat : :Big Grin:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Mooie rackjes. Lekker huiselijk sfeertje op de FOH met dat houtkleurtje :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

powersound:

nette rackjes, is een smaak.. maargoed.

Ik zie nog net rechts onder een flightcase staan met lades erin, zou je mij willen vertellen hoe deze in de case zitten gemonteerd, is dit een aantal losse lades op elkaar of hebben zij een schuif, rol profiel?

Dit omdat ik zelf ook bezig ben met een case met lades, echter wordt het monteren van een rolprofiel zeer lastig in 9mm hout.

----------


## PowerSound

Goede vraag, die 4 racks (insert, FX, EQ en LADES) heb ik 2de hands gekocht met een oude A&H GL4. De voeding van deze zat onder de 2 LADES.
Hoe deze gemonteerd zijn weet ik dus totaal niet, maar dacht met een soort glijprofiel ! Die zijn dan niet in het 9mm hout gefixed maar wel in een nog extra gelakte houtplank. :Embarrassment:

----------


## luc2366

> powersound:
> 
> nette rackjes, is een smaak.. maargoed.
> 
> Ik zie nog net rechts onder een flightcase staan met lades erin, zou je mij willen vertellen hoe deze in de case zitten gemonteerd, is dit een aantal losse lades op elkaar of hebben zij een schuif, rol profiel?
> 
> Dit omdat ik zelf ook bezig ben met een case met lades, echter wordt het monteren van een rolprofiel zeer lastig in 9mm hout.



die glij/rolprofielen kan je toch bij elke flightcase-boer kopen? Penn heeft ze, Adam hall heeft ze,... en waarsch kan je ze ook gewoon bij Ikea kopen

----------


## Watt Xtra

> die glij/rolprofielen kan je toch bij elke flightcase-boer kopen? Penn heeft ze, Adam hall heeft ze,... en waarsch kan je ze ook gewoon bij Ikea kopen



jawel het profiel wel, maar het gaat mij voornamelijk om het bevestigen van deze profielen.

Ik vind het zo zonde om nog eens een extra binnenwandje te moeten plaatsen voor het bevestigen van de profielen. Hierdoor sleep je A meer gewicht mee en B heb je minder ruimte.

misschien dat er iets is waarmee je deze profielen wel aan 9mm hout kunt maken.

en vooral de vraag, misschien dat deze lades wel op een andere Slimme manier zijn bevestigd. niet te zien op de foto, vandaar de vraag.

----------


## jens

als je 9 mm gebruikt  + je 9mm van je kist zelf kan je makkelijk een schroef  van 3.5 x 16 kwijt een paar van die schroefjes is meer dan genoeg om een lade railtje vast te zetten. wil je niet in je buitenkist schroeven dan kan je een korte popnagel gebruiken in je 9 mm hout.

ik weet niet wat voor rail je wil gaan gebruiken maar  een slotboutje doorboren en de moer aan de binnenzijde wil ook wel is voldoen.

er zijn oplossingen zat, maar je zal dan eert een paar railtjes op de kop moeten tikken , dan kan je pas zien wat je kwijt kunt en of wat er mogelijk is en wat niet.

maar die lade railjes lijken mij gewoon een paar standaart railtjes die overal te koop zijn. iig niet iets bijzonders wat bij penn vandaan hoeft te komen.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Mijn FX rack nu ook min of meer af, dus ook nog maar ff tonen:



Inhoud:
-Lampje (geen power conditioner o.i.d. gewoon een ouderwets lampje)
-Yamaha Q2031B 2x31 bands Grafische EQ (zaal)
-TC M-One XL multi fx
-2x DBX 266XL compressors
-Harrison 2x15 bands Grafische EQ (monitor)
-Racklade
-Multi

Voor de multi moet ik nog iets leuks gaan verzinnen, dit paneeltje had ik nog liggen, geen idee of deze bruikbaar is, ben bang dat ik meer pennen nodig heb...



Dan meteen nog even een vraagje: zit nog te twijfelen of ik de zaal EQ in de multi zal opnemen en dan inserteren op de mains.  Scheelt in aparte kabels leggen, maar moet dan wel ongebalanceerd naar de EQ toe en weer terug.
Wat zouden jullie doen?

Gebalanceerd opnemen tussen tafel en amprack of ongebalanceerd inserteren op de mains van de tafel?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Als je alles ongebalanceerd pakt, dan past het op de Socapex die erop zitten...

----------


## ricardo

nette rackjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik wil ook een nieuwe grafische 31 bands Eq aankopen en twijfel tussen een tweedehands BSS FCS960 of een tweedehands Klark DN360.

De klark is in dit geval iets goedkoper, maar mist in mijn ogen het variabele highpass filter van de BSS.

Het zijn natuurlijk beide goede EQ's maar wat zijn jullie meningen hierover ??

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik wil ook een nieuwe grafische 31 bands Eq aankopen en twijfel tussen een tweedehands BSS FCS960 of een tweedehands Klark DN360.
> 
> De klark is in dit geval iets goedkoper, maar mist in mijn ogen het variabele highpass filter van de BSS.
> 
> Het zijn natuurlijk beide goede EQ's maar wat zijn jullie meningen hierover ??



Ik wil als alternatief nog de Altair EQ-230 in de kring gooien. Is niet heel bekend, maar erg veelzijdig, klinkt goed, heeft een werkende feedbackdetectie, 1-bands volparametrische EQ per kantje en ook een variabele HPF. Kost gebruikt de helft van datgene waar je nu over twijfelt.
Gebruik er zelf 2, naar volle tevredenheid.


Groet, Rob.

----------


## vegapower

zal mijn rackje eens erop zetten.
het is nog maar pas af. men rackverlichting is vandaag aangekomen.



by night => 


van boven naar beneden:
- racklight 
- tc electronics m-one
- dbx 266 xl
- dbx 266 xl
- alto [FONT=Times New Roman]cle 8.0[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- sony minidisck msd-se 500[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]onderste rack:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- racklight[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- 3 x dod sr 231 qx[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]- voeding mackie 32 bus 8[/FONT]

----------


## vasco

Net rackje maar schijnt dat racklight niet vervelend alle kanten op?
Persoonlijk zou ik het licht "bij" het rack willen houden en niet direct in mijn ogen.

----------


## vegapower

neen. het racklight is richtbaar verblind niets. is aan de bovenkant een matte strip aan.

mvg

----------


## JeroenVDV

Wat is het voor racklight (staat niet in je lijstje vermeld)? Ben wel benieuwd.

----------


## Outline

Als ik commentaar mag geven: neem zwarte rackschoeven. En leg daar een witte, nylon sluitring onder. Zie je niks meer van onder de schroef en je draait ze (in tegenstelling tot die zwarte ***ringen) niet kapot. Wel even (geldt voor IEDEREEN) je apparaten netjes in het midden van je case uitlijnen.

En wat zeurde iemand hier ook alweer over die lvt-Sony MD-spelers? Blijf ze overal tegenkomen....

----------


## vegapower

racklight is van adam hall. type cool light white... kost byna niets  :Big Grin:

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik heb onlangs ook een rackje samengesteld. helaas ben ik geen held met de computer maar foto's volgens mogelijk nog wel. het rack bestaat uit een 12he binnenrack in een stolp met de volgende goodies van boven naar beneden:
1* American Audio racklight/powerunit;
4* Alesis 3630 compressor/gate;
1* Yamaha SPX990 Multifx;
1* Tc electronics D-two delay;
1* Tc electronics M-one galmfx;
1* Phonic 2*31bands eq gemodificeerd met oa alps potmeters;
1* Denon cdspelertje.

De yamaha wil ik nog een keer vervangen met een Lexicon MPX1. daarnaast ben ik bezig met een mulitkabel naar de tafel toe. momenteel gebruiken we nog een snake naar de tafel toe maar ik wil graag één multiconnector. welke connectors raden jullie aan? in totaal heb ik 31 aders lopen. foto's indien het me lukt volgen nog! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stefan90kauw

> ik heb onlangs ook een rackje samengesteld. helaas ben ik geen held met de computer maar foto's volgens mogelijk nog wel. het rack bestaat uit een 12he binnenrack in een stolp met de volgende goodies van boven naar beneden:
> 1* American Audio racklight/powerunit;
> 4* Alesis 3630 compressor/gate;
> 1* Yamaha SPX990 Multifx;
> 1* Tc electronics D-two delay;
> 1* Tc electronics M-one galmfx;
> 1* Phonic 2*31bands eq gemodificeerd met oa alps potmeters;
> 1* Denon cdspelertje.
> 
> De yamaha wil ik nog een keer vervangen met een Lexicon MPX1. daarnaast ben ik bezig met een mulitkabel naar de tafel toe. momenteel gebruiken we nog een snake naar de tafel toe maar ik wil graag één multiconnector. welke connectors raden jullie aan? in totaal heb ik 31 aders lopen. foto's indien het me lukt volgen nog!



De volle 108 polige harting? :P
Heb je nog ruimte om uit te breiden ook mocht je overstappen op een grotere tafel bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## vegapower

ik heb men rack voorzien van 72 pologe harting.
mijn bovenste rackje zit wel de multi vol  :Frown: 
is maar 16 kanalen
maar mijn EQ zit in een aparte rack met ook 72 polige harting.
en een 16polige kabel.

108 is geen overbodige luxe. prysverschil 72 - 108 is niet overdreven groot.
en reserve is altyd leuk meegenomen  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> ...welke connectors raden jullie aan? in totaal heb ik 31 aders lopen...



Kijk ook zeker naar LK. Persoonlijk vind ik deze connectoren veel gebruiksvriendelijker dan harting, maar dat is misschien mijn mening. Super stevig en super betrouwbaar.

Succes !

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Zo, nu wil ik ook  :Smile: 

Mijn rack (heb net mijn M-One XL vervangen door een M3000). Ik twijfel nog of ik niet tóch die M-One houd, en de MPX1 eruitmik...



Ik gebruik (nog) geen multi. In de meeste gevallen werk ik geen 2 keer achter elkaar met dezelfde tafel. Daarom is het me het geld nog niet waard. Prikken doe ik nu met jack-jack snakes van 20 Euro per stuk. Als er één de geest geeft heb ik er nog 2 op reserve (altijd bij me).

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ziet er goed uit. Hoe bevalt die m3000 Ik schijn nooit de mazzel te hebben er mee te werken maar goed komt van zelf.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Hoe bevalt die m3000 Ik schijn nooit de mazzel te hebben er mee te werken maar goed komt van zelf.



Over het gebruik in de praktijk kan ik nog niet veel zeggen. De voornaamste reden waarom ik hem heb aangeschaft is, omdat het naast een galm ook nog een toverdoos is. Mocht ik ooit op klus denken: "Shit, had ik nog maar 2 kantjes compressie/gate/de-esser/expander/5-band par.EQ", dan kan dit ding dat óók. Heb het in de showroom even snel getest, en het schijnt allemaal nog redelijk goed en makkelijk te werken ook.
Oftewel: Laat alle ellende maar komen...  :Big Grin: 

Groet, Rob.

----------


## berolios

> ...Mijn rack (heb net mijn M-One XL vervangen door een M3000). Ik twijfel nog of ik niet tóch die M-One houd, en de MPX1 eruitmik...



Zou ik niet doen, die MPX-1 er lekker in laten zitten of misschien een delaytje? Met een 91 en een 3000 zou ik heel blij worden hoor ... mooie spullen jongen !





> ...Ik gebruik (nog) geen multi. In de meeste gevallen werk ik geen 2 keer achter elkaar met dezelfde tafel. Daarom is het me het geld nog niet waard. Prikken doe ik nu met jack-jack snakes van 20 Euro per stuk. Als er één de geest geeft heb ik er nog 2 op reserve (altijd bij me)....



Los patchen is niet echt profi he?
Je kunt het ook net zoals mij doen en een multi maken, alleen dan zonder de multi-connectoren (dus oprollen en achterin je rack gooien)... scheelt een hoop centen en werkt toch erg netjes. Mocht je dan ooit toch een connector ertussen willen hebben dan pak je een schaar, knipt je kabel doormidden en zet er connectoren aan.




> Ziet er goed uit. Hoe bevalt die m3000 Ik schijn nooit de mazzel te hebben er mee te werken maar goed komt van zelf.



Persoonlijk vind ik de 3000 vele malen beter dan de 2000, zitten zeer bruikbare galmpjes in, aangevuld met nog een berg andere effecten. Ermee werken kan praktische iedere @#^%! ;-), zo simpel is dat ding, zeker als je hem vergelijkt met die 91 die erboven hangt. TC is vorig jaar heel even aan het stunten geweest met prijzen (1000 in de BTW), waarom weet ik niet, heb er achteraf spijt van dat ik er toen geen gekocht heb, want nu kosten ze gewoon weer het dubbele.

Cheers!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Zou ik niet doen, die MPX-1 er lekker in laten zitten of misschien een delaytje? Met een 91 en een 3000 zou ik heel blij worden hoor ... mooie spullen jongen !



Psst, 't is een 81  :Wink: 





> Los patchen is niet echt profi he?



Ik weet het, en ik schaam me diep  :Embarrassment: 
Misschien binnenkort, als ik weer eens wat geld heb verdiend. Eerst maar eens verhuizen, dan zien we daarna wel weer verder.





> TC is vorig jaar heel even aan het stunten geweest met prijzen (1000 in de BTW), waarom weet ik niet, heb er achteraf spijt van dat ik er toen geen gekocht heb, want nu kosten ze gewoon weer het dubbele.



En precies dat heeft me over de streep getrokken. Heb er nog één gevonden tegen de beursaanbiedingsprijs van een jaar geleden. 999,- is een koopje!  :Big Grin: 

Bedankt voor je suggestie, en je compliment!
Regards, Rob.

----------


## berolios

Ja, het grote probleem is dat het met een 'goedkope' kabel-oplossing ook gewoon werkt, het ziet er alleen wat minder netjes uit ;-). Maar prioriteiten moet je stellen ja...

81/ 91... ik kon het niet goed lezen, maar waarom heb je een 81 gekocht en geen 91? 81 is ook vet hoor, maar daar zitten een aantal mooie galmen uit de 91 niet in geloof ik... wel weer een hoop multi-fx, dat wel... maar daar koop je in principe geen Lexicon voor, toch?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> maar daar zitten een aantal mooie galmen uit de 91 niet in geloof ik...



*PCM81*

2in 2out Studio/Live Sound Multiple Effects Processor



* PCM91*

2in 2out Studio Standard/Live Sound Reverb Processor

Zo staat het in ieder geval op de Lexicon site..;-)

Nu alleen nog ff de 96 afmaken...kan ik die ook eens gaan ontvangen..

----------


## albertJ

Mijn rackje  :Smile:

----------


## showband

haha. de EQ is al net zo duur als de hele mengtafel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## albertJ

Haha nee nee niet helemaal. Mengtafel is een MX9000. Ik had deze EQ nieuw gekocht bij de PA markt voor minder dan de helf van de nieuwprijs !!

----------


## Elmo

> Haha nee nee niet helemaal. Mengtafel is een MX9000. Ik had deze EQ nieuw gekocht bij de PA markt voor minder dan de helf van de nieuwprijs !!



geen problemen met de cd-speler?? bij het bedrijf waar ik destijds heb gewerkt (staat wel in een ander topic) gingen ze net zo snel weer weg als dat ze waren binnengekomen.

----------


## albertJ

Nee nooit geen problemen mee gehad. Hij is wel traag bij een MP3 cd maar hij doet het verder prima. 

Waar hadden jullie last van dan met deze spelers?

----------


## rolanddeg

Hier mag ik mij met enige regelmaat aan vergrijpen... 
Inhoud:
2x Klark Teknik DN514 gates
1x TC M3000 FX
1x M-one FX 
1x T-Two FX
1x (niet op foto) PCM-90 FX
1x Klark Teknik Square-One 8 ch. comp/gate
1x Klark Teknik DN410 parametische eq
1x CD/MD playertje
1x (helemaal onderin) Furman power distributor

Nog op de verlanglijst:
Midas XL-42 preamp...  :Wink:

----------


## w00Dy

Gooi die Square One eruit en het is het rack van mijn dromen  :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Inderdaad...Peroonlijk zou ik ook de vierkant1 eruit gooien...Maar das smaak..Ik heb zelf ook de DN514, maar ben meer weg van de BSS 504...

Ik zag dat mijn foto's verouderd waren..;-)



In dit rack alleen nog de PCM60 vervangen...Aan het EQ rack is weinig veranderd....Alleen de binnenkist is het zelfde gespoten als mijn outboard rack...Verder zit er een 2de rack aan te komen..Deze wordt iets groter...

----------


## berolios

> ...In dit rack alleen nog de PCM60 vervangen...



Laat het me weten Olaf!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

En dan?... :Big Grin:  Hij blijft binnen mijn collectie...Er komt alleen een PCM96 voor in de plaats..meer niet...PCM60 verhuisd naar 2de rack.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## berolios

> En dan?... Hij blijft binnen mijn collectie...Er komt alleen een PCM96 voor in de plaats..meer niet...PCM60 verhuisd naar 2de rack..



Jammer, had het niet erg gevonden je er wat geld voor te geven ;-).
Cheers!

----------


## pmx

zijn dit rental rackjes, of racken die je meesleept als je een bandje gaat mixen? kan me voorstellen dat je alles wat je nodig hebt gewoon sowieso meeneemt, maar ik kom toch meestal uit op een paar essentiele dingen, en schroef regelmatig wat dingen in en uit mn racken  :Smile: 

zal eens kijken of ik wat fotootjes kan maken, mijn laatste rackje bestond iig uit een

- focusrite red 6 (die heten zo omdat ze gloeiend heet worden :/)
- dbx 160a (geen insert op de red6...)
- lexicon jamman
- dbx 120xp
- mofx

en dan los een space echo, en alles op een samson pb'tje uiteraard...

----------


## peternotermans

> Inderdaad...Peroonlijk zou ik ook de vierkant1 eruit gooien...Maar das smaak..Ik heb zelf ook de DN514, maar ben meer weg van de BSS 504...
> 
> Ik zag dat mijn foto's verouderd waren..;-)
> 
> 
> 
> In dit rack alleen nog de PCM60 vervangen...Aan het EQ rack is weinig veranderd....Alleen de binnenkist is het zelfde gespoten als mijn outboard rack...Verder zit er een 2de rack aan te komen..Deze wordt iets groter...



*Off topic, maar is 't iemand anders al opgevallen dat alle schroeven exact hetzelfde zijn aangedraaid ("+"-teken)? Hoezo oog voor detail*  :Wink:  *De schroeven in mijn racks gaan er met de Makita in totdat die ratelt in standje 6 en dan ziet 't er niet zo uit.*

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> *Off topic, maar is 't iemand anders al opgevallen dat alle schroeven exact hetzelfde zijn aangedraaid ("+"-teken)? Hoezo oog voor detail*



Ik moet je bekennen dat ik dat expres heb gedaan....In de zin van dat het de laatste jaren mij opgevallen is dat als je de spullen goed voor elkaar hebt en netjes, dat mensen dat opvalt..Mijn Eq rack moet ik nog doen zag ik..;-)

----------


## Mattheusvz

> Ik moet je bekennen dat ik dat expres heb gedaan....In de zin van dat het de laatste jaren mij opgevallen is dat als je de spullen goed voor elkaar hebt en netjes, dat mensen dat opvalt..Mijn Eq rack moet ik nog doen zag ik..;-)



Volgens mij is dat een ziekte.... hahahahahaha

Nee even serieus; leuke verzameling!! En dat neem je iedere klus mee?? Super!! Dat zie ik niet iedere tech doen....

----------


## peternotermans

> Ik moet je bekennen dat ik dat expres heb gedaan....In de zin van dat het de laatste jaren mij opgevallen is dat als je de spullen goed voor elkaar hebt en netjes, dat mensen dat opvalt..Mijn Eq rack moet ik nog doen zag ik..;-)



Dat vermoeden had ik al  :Big Grin: . Het is statistisch gezien nagenoeg onmogelijk om dit "per ongeluk" voor elkaar te krijgen..

PS: Ik heb gisteravond mijn synthmodule rackje opnieuw ingedeeld en bij het indraaien v/d schroeven dacht ik onwillekeurig aan deze tick (no offence). Ik kon ik 't dus ook niet laten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. Een mooi voorbeeld van compulsief dwangmatig handelen  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## berolios

> Dat vermoeden had ik al . Het is statistisch gezien nagenoeg onmogelijk om dit "per ongeluk" voor elkaar te krijgen...



Neuh, maar toch makkelijk te verklaren als hij hem met een gewone handschoevedraaier heeft aangedraaid... de eindpositie van de hand is dan vaak steeds hetzelfde ;-)

Zo... nuttige bijdrage he ? ha ha

----------


## MarkRombouts

Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

Hier mijn rackje wat gebruikt gaat worden met een Yamaha LS9-16 met extra Focusrite Octopre LE preamps.

Inhoud:
Phonic Powerdistribution/Racklight
BSS FCS960 EQ
Ashly 3.24CL-D processor
Tascam MDCD01

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Een stuk minder indrukwekkend, maar toch maar even een fotootje van mijn hobbyrek.



Inhoud: 
1x Presonus ACP-8, 8 kanaals compressor/limiter/gate
1x Alesis 3630, 2 kanaals compressor/gate
2x Alesis Midiverb, goeiekoop galmpje
1x Yamaha Rev 5 vintage-galmdoos

Compressors zitten ongeballanceerd uitgevoerd op 1 socapex 37 (10 aderparen), t.b.v. inserts middels een jack-spinner.
Effecten zijn standaard bedraad op een socapex 37 (9 aderparen). 
Rest van de aderparen zit op een balkje afgewerkt. (1 extra aux, 2 lineingangen).
Op mijn tafeltje (Soundcraft LX-7 32ch) zit het effectrek via socapex standaard bedraad op auxen en lineingangen.

Sowieso heb ik alles standaard bedraad zitten op socapex 37p: Stagesloffen (ook 2 stuks trafo-gescheiden), Mixers, Multi(-haspels), Efx-rek, Driverack, Amp-rek (x-over in driverack op front) en de HD-24. 
Het grote voordeel vindt ik toch wel de snelle bouwwijze, gecombineerd met een redelijk vaste set waardoor je alles blind weet te vinden tijdens het werk.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik heb ontdekt hoe het moet!

... en nu jullie me kennen (broodjesman van Waalwijk)....
durf ik mijn rackjes hier ook te laten zien.


3 * 8 HE rackje
insert/FX
MD/CD
monitor EQ



insert/FX:
powerbrite pro 9
DBX 1074 quad gate
2* DBX 166 com/lim/gate
lexicon MPX 550
Roland SDE 3000 delay(vintage)
connectorpanel
patchpanel.

Mijn Front EQ is een KT SQ1 (en toch ben ik er blij mee :q  )

groeten John

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> ... en nu jullie me kennen (broodjesman van Waalwijk)....
> durf ik mijn rackjes hier ook te laten zien.



Ziet er toch netjes uit? En geen echte rommel erin.. :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ziet er toch netjes uit? En geen echte rommel erin..



Haha, Dank je!

Ik ben nu aan het kijken om de boel via een multistekker aan te gaan sluiten, ipv met een heleboel jack in het patchpaneel :Frown: 

Ben nu elke keer toch wel even bezig met 'pluggen'. :EEK!: 


Wat zou in mijn rackjes het eerste zijn wat er bij moet?? (of eruit :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

In het oefenhok (vast bandje) is nog een M-one XL in gebruik.

Alvast bedankt
Groet John

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Wat zou in mijn rackjes het eerste zijn wat er bij moet?? (of eruit)
> 
> In het oefenhok (vast bandje) is nog een M-one XL in gebruik.



Hoi John,

Ik zou persoonlijk die M-One XL met die MPX-550 omruilen. Op die manier heb je een écht multieffect in je rack. Bij de 550 zit je vast aan een paar patches die door Lexicon erin zijn gezet. Bij de M-One kun je in elk van de 2 engines je eigen effect laden en deze parallel of in serie gebruiken.
Zo ben je net iets flexibeler. Je zou zelfs één kantje voor vocals kunnen gebruiken, en het ander voor een gated snare-reverbje ofzo...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Inderdaad...Peroonlijk zou ik ook de vierkant1 eruit gooien...Maar das smaak..Ik heb zelf ook de DN514, maar ben meer weg van de BSS 504...
> 
> Ik zag dat mijn foto's verouderd waren..;-)
> 
> 
> 
> In dit rack alleen nog de PCM60 vervangen...Aan het EQ rack is weinig veranderd....Alleen de binnenkist is het zelfde gespoten als mijn outboard rack...Verder zit er een 2de rack aan te komen..Deze wordt iets groter...



die pcm 60 is dan verkocht, bij deze.....

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> die pcm 60 is dan verkocht, bij deze.....



JAMMERRRRRRRR.......De PCM60 blijft gewoon in mijn bezit....Dit had ik al een uitgelegt....

----------


## Gast1401081

> JAMMERRRRRRRR.......De PCM60 blijft gewoon in mijn bezit....Dit had ik al een uitgelegt....



had ik al een prijs genoemd dan?   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> had ik al een prijs genoemd dan?



Nee, maar ik denk dat de bank niet vrolijk wordt van je.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Wat zou in mijn rackjes het eerste zijn wat er bij moet?? (of eruit)



Nou zie ik net dat de M3000 van TC weer in de aanbieding is......?

Als ik  1000,- als budget heb, wat koop ik dan best??

groeten John

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Nou zie ik net dat de M3000 van TC weer in de aanbieding is......?
> 
> Als ik  1000,- als budget heb, wat koop ik dan best??



Heb laatst ook de M3000 naast mijn PCM81 in mijn rack geschroefd. En ik moet zeggen dat ik het een erg aangename galm vind. In vergelijk tot de Lexicon is hij veel opener, transparanter, brillianter. Maar de PCM is lekker vet en vadsig. Het is maar net wat je zoekt...
Het mooie van de TC vind ik toch wel de 2 engines, waardoor je snel van galm kunt wisselen, of hetzelfde apparaat voor 2 verschillende bronnen kunt gebruiken.
Ik heb van mijn aanschaf tot nu toe nog geen moment spijt gehad.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## jakkes72

> Nou zie ik net dat de M3000 van TC weer in de aanbieding is......?



Waar is die in de aanbieding als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Waar is die in de aanbieding als ik vragen mag?



Bij die winkelketen in : Eindhoven, Rotterdam, Utrecht en Apeldoorn.

(laatste pagina in het krantje rechts bovenaan!)

groeten John

----------


## Mattheusvz

Bij een grote muziekketen die de naam rondzinger draagt....


edit: iemand was mij voor met een veeeeeeel duidelijker hint....

----------


## G.flater

Ik ben zelf ook bezig met een FX rack.. Alleen kom er niet helemaal meer uit..

Ik heb er op dit moment inhangen: (van boven naar beneden)

Ventilatie paneel met verlichting
TC M-one
TC D-two
DBX 1066
BSS DPR-404
BSS DPR-504
BSS FCS-960

Nu heb ik alleen nog 1u over, en wil graag nog wat aan dynamics erin.. Maar wat is wijsheid om in te investeren? Nog een 504 of een 404? Of moet ik kijken naar iets uit een heel andere hoek? Ik heb hiervoor nog 4 lijntjes over op mijn harting 72p.

Rack word voornamelijk gebruikt ism een X-eight 24/8/2 en een Century TC 16/4/4. En zo all-round mogelijk, theater én bands.

Kortom, wat zien jullie graag als extra in dit rental rack? (budget speelt niet zozeer een rol)

Zal binnenkort even foto'tje plaatsen ;-)

----------


## Elmo

Misschien  een BSS DPR 901II ? bij mijn weten een zeer gewaardeerde uitbreiding op het geen wat je hebt.

----------


## berolios

Ik zou eerder kijken om er juist nog een FX unit bij te zetten (of in de plaats van de M-1), de eerder genoemde M3000 zou mijn eerste suggestie zijn, 2 goede engines in 1 HE.

1 HE dynamics unit waar ik erg blij van word: SPL Transient Designer 4 (TD-4). De 2-kanaals compressor van SPL (DynaMaxx) is overigens ook erg goed en allicht ook een optie. Maar de TD-4 voegt dan wel een extra tool toe, waar de DynaMaxx meer compressor-kanalen biedt.

Mijn suggestie:
M-1 vervangen door M3000
extra HE gebruiken voor SPL TD-4
en om echt te mierenn@uken zou ik de 1066 wellicht vervangen door nog een DPR 404 (als je genoeg lijntjes hebt op je multi)

Dan heb je een rack waar je 'U' tegen zegt ;-), waar elke gasttechneut blij van word en waar je nog VELE jaren mee vooruit kunt !!

Succes

----------


## djsunnyday

Eindelijk durf ik me FXrack ook te posten. Beetje een buget rack maar werkt super!



Me (vastklik) plaatje van de harting is raargenoeg kappot gegaan. Dus moet nog vervangen worden. Tevens moet ik nog een oplossing verzinnen om de voedingskabel van de mengtafel niet door het gaatje te laten komen. (misschien weet hier iemand een oplossing) 

inhoud:

Phonic Effect
Behringer Effect
Presonus compressor limiter
Behringer EQ (FOH)
JB EQ (Monitors als deze van FOH worden geregelt)
Voeding mengtafel

----------


## shure-fan

even over die voeding:

als dat gewoon een xlr 4 pens stekker is,  dan gewoon een chassisdeeltje in je rack  en een 4 polige kabel maken

----------


## djsunnyday

> even over die voeding:
> 
> als dat gewoon een xlr 4 pens stekker is,  dan gewoon een chassisdeeltje in je rack  en een 4 polige kabel maken



Ja oke.. Daar heb je gelijk in.

----------


## G.flater

De beloofde foto van mijn rackje:






Inhoud: (van boven naar beneden)

Ventilatie-paneel met mogelijkheid om XLR snakelights in te steken. (12v) (sticker met logo ontbreekt nog :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
TC Electronics M-one Reverb
TC Electronics D-two Delay
DBX 1066  dual gate/comp
BSS DPR-404 quad comp/de-esser
BSS DPR-504 quad gate
BSS FCS-960 dual 30bands eq
Tascam CD-01u cd/mp3 player


Rack is voornamelijk bedoeld voor theater en pop/rock dingetjes in samenwerking met een Crest Century(16mon) of X-eight (24mon). In een zo basic mogelijke opstelling en voor iedereen werkbaar. (vandaag ook geen al té exotische/specifieke compressors en/of galmen

Alles is aangesloten middels een 72p harting. Eq op inserties. Heb nog 4 lijntjes over die als 2send/2returns(gebalanceerd) los in het rack hangen en lengte genoeg hebben om zeker bovenop het rack te komen. Deze kunnen met verlopen omgebakken worden tot inserties, tulp, whatever. Zodat er altijd ruimte is voor 'exotische'(DPR-901) dingetjes of gewoon een MD spelertje/extra galmpje. Wil het voor kleinere gig's ook wel gebruiken om de eq(FCS-960) voor monitors neer te zetten, als ik maar 2 groepjes gebruik.

Op korte termijn zou ik nog wel graag de M-one willen vervangen door een M3000/Reverb4000

Hoe denken jullie over mijn effectenrack? Of wat zou je graag anders zien?

----------


## berolios

Je hebt gewoon een erg mooi rackje gemaakt hoor !! Ziet er erg strak en netjes uit !!
Eerste waar ik aan dacht was: ik zou er een dikkere FX unit inschroeven... maar je geeft zelf ook al aan dat dat wel jouw plan was. Ik zou een M3000 nemen, daar is TC nu behoorlijk mee aan het stunten (1000 euro INCL BTW in veel van de bekende i-net winkels), dan heb je ook 2 engines, ipv maar 1 bij de 4000.

Ben persoonlijk niet zo kapot van die 1066's, maar dat is misschien smaak. Allicht kun je die op termijn vervangen door een 2e DPR-404 en je bent er wat mij betreft helemaal.

Trouwens, heb je dat ventilatie-paneel met die Lamp-XLR-en zelf gemaakt, of zo gekocht? Ziet er erg tof uit!

----------


## G.flater

> Je hebt gewoon een erg mooi rackje gemaakt hoor !! Ziet er erg strak en netjes uit !!



Dankje!




> Eerste waar ik aan dacht was: ik zou er een dikkere FX unit inschroeven... maar je geeft zelf ook al aan dat dat wel jouw plan was. Ik zou een M3000 nemen, daar is TC nu behoorlijk mee aan het stunten (1000 euro INCL BTW in veel van de bekende i-net winkels), dan heb je ook 2 engines, ipv maar 1 bij de 4000.
> 
> Ben persoonlijk niet zo kapot van die 1066's, maar dat is misschien smaak. Allicht kun je die op termijn vervangen door een 2e DPR-404 en je bent er wat mij betreft helemaal.



Ik heb juist voor deze combinatie gekozen omdat de 1066 een gate/comp is. Wat ik dan weer heerlijk vind om een kick een beetje meer te laten 'stuwen' door mijn PA. En zeker niet onbelangrijk zijn de attack/release die ik hier los kan regelen, en bij de 404 niet. Dan zou ik moeten kijken naar een 402, en dat is een optie die ik zeker nog niet wegstreep  :Wink: 

Natuurlijk heb ik ook altijd de mogelijkheid om dergelijke dingen extern aan te sluiten via de 4 lijntjes die ik nog overheb. Zo wil ik een systeem opbouwen uit rackbags, waarmee ik per opdracht specifieke onderdelen mee kan nemen. Voordeel is ook gelijk dat deze losse producten ook de losse verhuur in kunnen. De meest basic dingen zitten daarom sowieso in het FX rack zelf (voldoende comp/gate/delay/reverb) 

Heb hiervoor sowieso al een DPR901 liggen.

Andere galm gaat er wel komen, wat exact is nog even te bezien.. Mischien ook al wel op zéér korte termijn een M3000.




> Trouwens, heb je dat ventilatie-paneel met die Lamp-XLR-en zelf gemaakt, of zo gekocht? Ziet er erg tof uit!



Wederom bedankt! Is zelf gemaakt, écht passen en meten. Een XLR chassis is 2,5cm, dat is de ruimte tussen ventilatie gaten en schroefgaten ook. Paar mm ernaast, en je kunt opnieuw beginnen. Rooster is aan de achterkant afgefoamd met speakerschuim voor ventilatie, en om stof enigsins buiten te houden. 

Een Furmann is natuurlijk ook gaaf, heb ik ook gelijk de stroomvoorziening. Alleen mis ik dan de ventilatiemogelijkheid. En op een warme dag kan ik uit ervaring vertellen dat BSS daar niet héél vrolijk van word.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Eindelijk durf ik me FXrack ook te posten. Beetje een buget rack maar werkt super!
> 
> 
> 
> Me (vastklik) plaatje van de harting is raargenoeg kappot gegaan. Dus moet nog vervangen worden. Tevens moet ik nog een oplossing verzinnen om de voedingskabel van de mengtafel niet door het gaatje te laten komen. (misschien weet hier iemand een oplossing) 
> 
> inhoud:
> 
> Phonic Effect
> ...



waarom harting en geen socapex?

----------


## djsunnyday

> waarom harting en geen socapex?



Dat komt omdat ik nog een harting had . Alleen het plaatje waarmee je het vast klikt was ervan kapot.

----------


## Breur

Bij deze wil ik ook mijn rackje posten:

[FONT=Calibri][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][/FONT]


[FONT=Calibri]Erin zit:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- rackverlichting,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Lexicon MX200,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Samson S-Gate-4,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Sony MDS-JE320,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Philips CD-speler,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Yamaha Q2031A,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Lade voor rotzooi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Aansluitpaneel voor een beetje spanning te krijgen.....[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]Te zien is dat ik geen multi-connectoren gebruik maar allemaal losse kabels aan elkaar getaped. Moet ik een dezer dagen wel nog labelen. Het rackje wordt niet vaak gebruikt en doet voornamelijk dienst op mijn kamer. Hoofdzaak is dat ik wil leren hoe het werkt. Binnenkort komt er misschien een DBX 266XL bij. De gate had bij mij voorrang omdat ik wilde proberen de drums strak te krijgen (voordeel als je broer drummer is  :Big Grin: ). Al met al een leuk rackje waar ik veel van leer.[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]Ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties![/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri]P.S. Wat ik er nog bij wil:[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- TC M-One XL,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- Iets als een Yamaha SPX990,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- BSS 404/504,[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]- BSS EQ.....[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]maar dit is nog echt toekomsvisie  :Stick Out Tongue: .[/FONT]

----------


## berolios

> [...]



Leuk rackje als je begint... nu nog een bandje zoeken om mee op pad te gaan en de spullen in te zetten waarvoor ze bedoeld zijn !!

Voornaamste tip die ik mensen altijd geef is ofwel voor goedkoop spul te gaan waar 'het ook mee kan'... ofwel direct voor goede professionele units te gaan... en ik denk dat als je dat in gedachten houdt, je over een tijdje een mooie verzameling hebt... je hebt nu in ieder geval al een leuk gebalanceerde basis waar je veel plezier van zult/ kunt hebben.

En die kablage... tsja... het werkt handiger en ziet er netter uit... maar als je bedenkt dat ik bijvoorbeeld voor meer dan 700 euro aan bekabeling in mijn twee racks (2 x 8 HE) heb zitten... is de conclusie al snel getrokken dat je dat geld in dit stadium liever besteed aan 'echte' spullen  :Wink: 

Succes ermee!

----------


## renevanh

Afgelopen week mijn rackje ook compleet gemaakt.



Te zien:

Eurolite racklight
Alesis Quadraverb
2x Alesis 3630 comp/lim/gate
2x Alesis 230 EQ
Lade omdat het handig is.

Achterkant is nog niet af (moet ik nog in elkaar zetten/solderen).

Waarom alles Alesis? Ooit eens een Alesis M-EQ230 bij een klus gehad en dat werkte fijn. Toen zelf eentje (2de hands) aangeschaft. Later ook een compressor en de Alesis 3630 kwam goed uit de bus.
De rest is vooral omdat het een goede naam heeft, niet duur is en 2de hands erg goed te verkrijgen.

----------


## Breur

> 19 jaar, geluidshobbyist uit Gulpen... --> Sophianum? Ken ik jou ? Mijn mail staat in m'n profiel...



Haha, ik had je al herkend Jeroen. Volgend jaar weer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?





> Leuk rackje als je begint... nu nog een bandje zoeken om mee op pad te gaan en de spullen in te zetten waarvoor ze bedoeld zijn !!



Is zeker iets wat ik wil.... Meer een kwestie van op de band durven af te stappen. Toch maar eens er voor gaan  :Big Grin: .





> Voornaamste tip die ik mensen altijd geef is ofwel voor goedkoop spul te gaan waar 'het ook mee kan'... ofwel direct voor goede professionele units te gaan... en ik denk dat als je dat in gedachten houdt, je over een tijdje een mooie verzameling hebt... je hebt nu in ieder geval al een leuk gebalanceerde basis waar je veel plezier van zult/ kunt hebben.



Ik probeer instapmodellen van de betere merken te kiezen; voorbeeld is de MX200. Ik kon kiezen tussen een Behringer, Lexicon of TC. Keuze is dus de MX200 geworden, gewoon meer mijn smaak en (ten opzichte van de behringer) iets betrouwbaarder.... Volgende project om voor te werken is een 266XL.





> Succes ermee!



Dankje!

----------


## berolios

> [...] Volgende project om voor te werken is een 266XL [...]



Voor het geld van twee 266's heb je ook een 2e hands BSS DPR-404... dan heb je ook 4 kanalen, maar dat van goede kwaliteit... als je het kunt betalen, is dat wat je wilt... ga je nu weer eerst 266's kopen, dan krijg je daar over twee jaar bijna niks meer voor...

Succes !

----------


## Breur

> Voor het geld van twee 266's heb je ook een 2e hands BSS DPR-404...



Dit is inderdaad een zeer goed idee. Zal ik zeer zeker meenemen in mijn 'planning'  :Big Grin: ! Is inderdaad iets waarmee ik, en jaren voor mee vooruit kan en waar voor het geld heb. Daarnaast het voordeel van 4 compressors op 1HE in plaats van 4 op 2HE. IK ga langzaam aan eens kijken waar iets uit te halen is....

Thanks!

----------


## Big Bang

Bij deze ons kleine rackje: Klik

Wordt gebruikt bij kleine bandjes, singer/songwriters e.d., dus niet voor de grotere events.

Ik zit te denken om dit rackje in een kistje te bouwen met een Soundcraft GB2r 12 om zo voor alle kleinere live dingen (dus zowel muziek maar ook presentaties e.d.) een kant en klaar rackje te hebben.

Verder geen compleet tape rack met draadloos, amps e.d. ingebouwd. Daar wij geen vaste tape artiesten hebben is dat niet rendabel.


P.s. Iedereen snapt dat die EQ curve niet serieus is....  :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

Hey grappig ! Exact dezelfde eq heb ik lang, lang, erg lang geleden misbruikt maar dan met de merknaam "Phonic" d'erop. Philips dus ook een OEM merk  :Smile:

----------


## LJmalcolm

yamaha heeft ook een eq die zo goed als identiek is aan die philips eq, maar hoeft niet oem te zijn.. Phonic kan ze net zo goed namaken natuurlijk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dexter

@ BigBang:
Je ziet vaak genoeg rackjes van mensen die dus met zo'n eq instelling draaien.
Ook het inregelen van je comprssors vind ik nogal merkwaardig,
hoop dat je dr niet zo mee draait :Wink:

----------


## gertgeluid

> yamaha heeft ook een eq die zo goed als identiek is aan die philips eq



De 2031 ja. Alleen hebben die Japanners het frontplaatje gespiegeld  :Wink:

----------


## Big Bang

> @ BigBang:
> Ook het inregelen van je comprssors vind ik nogal merkwaardig,
> hoop dat je dr niet zo mee draait



Check. Laatst alleen t galmpje nodig gehad, en uit pure verveling aan de rest van de knopjes zitten draaien zonder enige vorm van rationele gedachtengang erachter  :Smile: . Galmpje is me dunkt volgens mij t enige dat normaal staat :Stick Out Tongue:  (en de fx op standje "uit").

Zodra ik aan dit rackje niet meer genoeg heb schuif ik een geluidsjob overigens met liefde en plezier door naar een ander. Ben voornamelijk lichtsjaak, maar probeer wat meer van live geluid te leren. Zodoende doe ik inmiddels de kleine dingetjes zelf (hetgeen me prima afgaat), maar voor grotere dingen heb ik nog "een tikkeltje" meer oefening nodig. "Schoenmaker blijf bij je leest" is dan van toepassing...

@ Rieske: Ben er nog niet eens al te ontevreden over. Goed, tis geen klark/bss oid (bij lange na niet  :Wink: ) maar hebben nog een monitor EQ rack met die dingen en dat gaat toch prima.


Edit: Why on earth heb ik die rev/fx balans niet gewoon naar reverb gedraait?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

foto's rackje 1..... andere rackjes nog geen foto's van.

----------


## SPS

> foto's rackje 1..... andere rackjes nog geen foto's van.



Mooi paars is niet lelijk zeggen we dan :EEK!: 
Op de producten niets aan te merken, maar hoe komt de fabrikant op het idee dat we zo'n kleurtje mooi vinden :Confused: 

Complimenten voor de bedrading hoor! perfect.

----------


## Stage-Q

hehe, ja...zeg dat ook maar over het blauwe kleurtje van SA  :Wink:

----------


## Outline

Altijd een verademing om zo'n net rackje te zien. Ook leuk om te weten dat ik niet de enigste ben die van iets zeer netjes afwerken houd.

1 vraag: waarom de kabels niet op de juiste lengte maar ongeveer zo'n 30cm overlengte?

Heb je het goed voor elkaar, gaan ze weer muggeziften over zo'n detail...  :Wink:

----------


## Stage-Q

> Altijd een verademing om zo'n net rackje te zien. Ook leuk om te weten dat ik niet de enigste ben die van iets zeer netjes afwerken houd.
> 
> 1 vraag: waarom de kabels niet op de juiste lengte maar ongeveer zo'n 30cm overlengte?
> 
> Heb je het goed voor elkaar, gaan ze weer muggeziften over zo'n detail...



 
nou, stel dat je je indeling een keer wil veranderen van je rackje omdat je bijv. de tascam wat hoger wil hebben bijvoorbeeld, dan heb je nog lengte over aan je kabeltjes zodat je altijd netjes uitkomt  :Wink:

----------


## Outline

Klopt, maar ik neem aan dat je zoiets maakt na HEEL ERG LANG nadenken over hoe je het wil. Komt bij dat je dan ook met je stroom zit. En zo snel te zien was die wel op lengte...

Ligt het aan mij op heb je al je rackschroeven zo > X staan? Kruis dus?

----------


## Stage-Q

een 220v kabeltje met eurostekkers is makkelijker te vervangen dan een gesoldeerd signaalkabeltje wat uit je multiconnector komt.
en om nou 220v. kabeltjes op te bossen?....nee dankje.

Ehm maakt dat uit van de schroeven?...komt toevallig zo uit denk ik omdat ze niet verder kunnen?!
Ik heb het rackje niet helemaal alleen gemonteerd... m'n lieve collega's hebben ook werk verricht.

----------


## Outline

Maakt niet uit, viel alleen op... Doet me ook aan iemand anders denken...

Ik maak eigenlijk altijd alles op maat, met een kleine (10cm) overlengte. Maar met een Multi-aansluiting: it makes sense.

----------


## Stage-Q

zo heeft iedereen z'n eigen manier van bouwen en inzicht daarover.

maar wat ik (wij met het bedrijf) vooral belangrijk vinden is netjes en overzichtelijk werken. Scheelt een hoop elende en tijd op je klussen, en je kunt er mee voor de dag komen bij klanten.

----------


## jens

zeker een mooi rackje! 

iets minder profesioneel om mijn hobbyisme mee uit te oefenen heb ik dit fx rackje.....liefst plaats ik hier ook een mooie foto met bss,klark,en de rest van de mooie spullen erin maar dat is niet voor mij weggelecht. Tevens is dit mijn eerste rackje, voorheen gebruikte ik nooit fx...sinds ik hem heb en er mee heb leren werken berijp ik echt wat een compressor doet enzo en ook de manier hoe het ge geluid kan beinvloeden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

In de nabije toekomst heb ik  het plan om het totaal anders uit te voeren, dit kistje had ik nog staan en boven in moet nog een racklight komen.

ook wil ik er graag een FOH eq bij ( gebruik nu nog de eq op mijn processor) wat niet echt makkelijk werkt.





Verder stuur ik mijn monitor vaak via de FOH aan, Soms heb ik klusjes waarbij ik aan 2 groepjes genoeg heb en daarom heb ik de set deelbaar gemaakt. (bijv 2 sidefils in een klein kroegje/zaaltje) Ook kan ik de versterker gewoon op 2 toppen gebruiken als dat  zo uitkomt, zo is het voor wat meerder toepassingen inzetbaar





nou brand maar los  :Big Grin:

----------


## Big Bang

Best netjes die binnenrackjes, ik had alleen niet bezuinigd op die 2e witte powercon. Dan hoef je tenminste niet op te letten welk rackje je eerst in moet prikken!

----------


## GuntherM

> Hier mag ik mij met enige regelmaat aan vergrijpen... 
> Inhoud:
> 2x Klark Teknik DN514 gates
> 1x TC M3000 FX
> 1x M-one FX 
> 1x T-Two FX
> 1x (niet op foto) PCM-90 FX
> 1x Klark Teknik Square-One 8 ch. comp/gate
> *1x Klark Teknik DN410 parametische eq*
> ...



Hallo Roland,

via de zoekfunctie kom ik in deze thread terecht, ik ben erg geïnteresseerd in deze klark teknik DN410, wat zijn je bevindingen van deze parameet?
Qua ruis, klank... 
Ik zoou hem graag integreren in een broadcaststudio om de sound iets meer te stroomlijnen. Omdat ik met een grafische eq niets kan aanvangen dacht ik aan deze. En zijn er voor dit geld eventueel alternatieven? Budget is +- 2000 btw in.
Wel spijtig dat je foto's offline zijn, had je rackje graag eens gezien.

bedankt,
Gunther

[edit] Na even verder gekeken te hebben leveren ze deze blijkbaar niet meer. Dat is wel spijtig.
@mod: deze post mag gewist worden.

----------


## jakkes72

> Hallo Roland,
> 
> via de zoekfunctie kom ik in deze thread terecht, ik ben erg geïnteresseerd in deze klark teknik DN410, wat zijn je bevindingen van deze parameet?
> Qua ruis, klank... 
> Ik zoou hem graag integreren in een broadcaststudio om de sound iets meer te stroomlijnen. Omdat ik met een grafische eq niets kan aanvangen dacht ik aan deze. En zijn er voor dit geld eventueel alternatieven? Budget is +- 2000 btw in.
> Wel spijtig dat je foto's offline zijn, had je rackje graag eens gezien.
> 
> bedankt,
> Gunther
> ...



Kijk eens naar een Ashly PQX-572: Stereo Parameet, klinkt ook geweldig!!

----------


## Outline

En waarom anders niet gewoon een Orban?

----------


## GuntherM

> En waarom anders niet gewoon een Orban?



Tegenwoordig heeft Orban niets anders dan digitale producten en dan heb je weer last van latency (wat de Optimod's ook al hebben).
In mijn toepassing is dat geen optie. Daarom liever analoog en iets deftig.
Die ashly ziet er niet slecht uit, ik ga morgen eens wat prijzen vragen, Ideaal zou 2 x BSS DPR-901II zijn, maar dat is momenteel voor ons te duur.

----------


## jens

> Best netjes die binnenrackjes, ik had alleen niet bezuinigd op die 2e witte powercon. Dan hoef je tenminste niet op te letten welk rackje je eerst in moet prikken!



jah ik had dr geen 1 meer liggen....

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Daarom liever analoog en iets deftig.



Gewoon een oude analog innovonics op de kop tikken. Kost een kwart en klinkt echt 100% beter dan een orban.

Zijn een paar regionale omroepen die die dingen op de plank hebben liggen als spare, maar die er wel vanaf willen.

----------


## berolios

> [...] En zijn er voor dit geld eventueel alternatieven? Budget is +- 2000 btw in [...]



Met een iets opgerekt budget kun je ZOIETS misschien wel scoren  :Wink: ...
Moet je dus wel wat geluk hebben, maar dan heb je wel een van de vetste EQ's die er zijn.

Verder ben ik van mening dat bij broadcasting latency geen fuk uitmaakt. Kijk eens naar XTA en dan met name naar de SiDD of D2, die liggen (2e hands) zeker binnen jullie budget en doen precies wat jij wilt.... en meer nog  :Big Grin: !

Succes ermee!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Verder ben ik van mening dat bij broadcasting latency geen fuk uitmaakt.



En of! Geef een presentatort maar een >10 ms op zijn hoofd... wordt ie kierewiet. Een orban heeft alleen al een lookahead van 7 ms.

Probeer zelf maar eens, mic voor je neus, hoofdtelefoon op je hoofd en delay opdraaien. Wordt snel irritant.

----------


## gertgeluid

Ik ben wel geïnteresseerd in wat je bedoelt met "stroomlijnen". Ga je hem in de "uitzendstraat" gebruiken, of bijvoorbeeld op de presentatiemicrofoons...

Volgens mij denkt iedereen meteen aan het eerste, maar als je zelf al spreekt over twee 901's, dan hoop ik dat je je bewust bent dat deze niet te koppelen zijn... Je programmamateriaal wordt dus per kanaal apart geprocessed en je krijgt hierdoor kleine verschillen in je stereosignaal.

Toch?

----------


## berolios

> En of! Geef een presentatort maar een >10 ms op zijn hoofd... wordt ie kierewiet. Een orban heeft alleen al een lookahead van 7 ms.
> 
> Probeer zelf maar eens, mic voor je neus, hoofdtelefoon op je hoofd en delay opdraaien. Wordt snel irritant.



Ik ben niet zo thuis in broadcasting, laat ik dat voorop stellen, maar je gaat toch niet je uitzend-signaal op je hoofdtelefoon zetten, of wel?

De radio-tech luistert het L/R-je dat de ether ingaat af en daar maken die paar ms delay niet zoveel uit lijkt mij, toch??

Afijn, met een MP heb je dat probleem in ieder geval niet  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Ik ben niet zo thuis in broadcasting, laat ik dat voorop stellen, maar je gaat toch niet je uitzend-signaal op je hoofdtelefoon zetten, of wel?
> 
> De radio-tech luistert het L/R-je dat de ether ingaat af en daar maken die paar ms delay niet zoveel uit lijkt mij, toch??
> 
> Afijn, met een MP heb je dat probleem in ieder geval niet ...



Mijn "normale" baan is studiobouw en in die rol doe ik wel eens iets met deze materie.

Voor een tech maakt het geen verschil of ie wel of geen delay heeft, maar een presentator hoort het liefst ook de hele uitzending met processing op zijn/haar hoofd (want dan klinkt ie zo lekker).

Ken ook omroepen die een analoge processor inzetten voor de afluistering voor de presentator/gasten en een digitale voor de echte uitzending.

----------


## Whitefarmer

@Jens,
Als je mon's vanaf FOH draait, plaats je deze rackjes dan op het podium of bij de FOH?

Ikzelf twijfel altijd:
doe ik een EQ met een AMP in 1 rackje bij mijn FOH(nadeel = 'lange' speakerdraad)
of
op het podium (nadeel = buiten handbereik van de EQ)
of AMPS en EQ's apart (mijn huidige setup = 2 EQ's in 1 rack bij mijn FOH tafel (ik doe ook meestal mon's vanaf FOH), en 2 MON AMPS in 1 rack op het podium)

Beste oplossing is mischien 4 losse kistjes (2 amps + 2 EQ's), dan ben je in elk geval het meest flexibel.

Hoe doen jullie dat?? :Confused: 


groeten John

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Mijn "normale" baan is studiobouw en in die rol doe ik wel eens iets met deze materie.
> 
> Voor een tech maakt het geen verschil of ie wel of geen delay heeft, maar een presentator hoort het liefst ook de hele uitzending met processing op zijn/haar hoofd (want dan klinkt ie zo lekker).
> 
> Ken ook omroepen die een analoge processor inzetten voor de afluistering voor de presentator/gasten en een digitale voor de echte uitzending.



Dat is dus hetzelfde als bij een band/arties in een LIVE-situatie de gewenste FX op zijn/hun monitors geven!!

Je maakt dus eigenlijk gewoon een  'monitor-mix'.

goh... dat kan ik dus ook al..... :Big Grin: 

groeten John

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Dat is dus hetzelfde als bij een band/arties in een LIVE-situatie de gewenste FX op zijn/hun monitors geven!!
> 
> Je maakt dus eigenlijk gewoon een 'monitor-mix'.
> 
> goh... dat kan ik dus ook al.....
> 
> groeten John



Ja, maar probeer voor de gein je monitor eens iets van 100 ms delay mee te geven.... De zanger van mijn bandje gaat ervan stotteren.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ja, maar probeer voor de gein je monitor eens iets van 100 ms delay mee te geven.... De zanger van mijn bandje gaat ervan stotteren.



hahaha
Ja, dat klinkt als sommige handsfree telefoonsetjes in een auto :Big Grin: 

da's NIET te doen.....

----------


## berolios

> Ja, maar probeer voor de gein je monitor eens iets van 100 ms delay mee te geven.... De zanger van mijn bandje gaat ervan stotteren.



Kun je lachen... heb ik wel eens bij een drummer gedaan op z'n snare (voor de grap natuurlijk)... ha ha ha...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Ik ben niet zo thuis in broadcasting, laat ik dat voorop stellen, maar je gaat toch niet je uitzend-signaal op je hoofdtelefoon zetten, of wel?



Jawel, bij lokale omroepen in ieder geval de meeste tijd, dit om de zendlijn te kunnen controleren...De delay tijd is vrijwel nihil bij een lokale omroep...Ik heb op een multi van 50 meter meer delay dan bij een lokale omroep...

----------


## Outline

Voor de geinteresseerden: hier een link naar een ander Forum waar men het over de processing van 3FM heeft: Radioforum.nl :: Onderwerp bekijken - 3FM nieuwe processing?

Heb je gelijk een idee van de ellende die er daar bij kwam kijken met de oa de latency voor de presentatoren...

Btw: hadden we het HIER niet over FX & effect-racken?

----------


## jens

> @Jens,
> Als je mon's vanaf FOH draait, plaats je deze rackjes dan op het podium of bij de FOH?
> 
> Ikzelf twijfel altijd:
> doe ik een EQ met een AMP in 1 rackje bij mijn FOH(nadeel = 'lange' speakerdraad)
> of
> op het podium (nadeel = buiten handbereik van de EQ)
> of AMPS en EQ's apart (mijn huidige setup = 2 EQ's in 1 rack bij mijn FOH tafel (ik doe ook meestal mon's vanaf FOH), en 2 MON AMPS in 1 rack op het podium)
> 
> ...



ehm alles los was geen optie omdat ik het persee in deze stolp kwijt wou. die had ik nog staan.( dan kwam ik dus niet uit met me eenheden) 
tja en om nou weer een nieuwe stolp te bouwen + alle extra bekabeling en strippen die er weer bijkomen vind ik dan ook weer zonde van me centen

Ik heb dit rack nu een ongeveer een half jaar zo en heb dr eigenlijk weinig last van ondervonden..ik trek idd gewoon 2 of 4 kabels ( 4x 25 meter naast me multie )

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ..ik trek idd gewoon 2 of 4 kabels ( 4x 25 meter naast me multie )



Dat betekent dus dat je ze op/bij het podium zet, en dus buiten (direct) bereik ingeval je snel even een bandje moet trekken ivm feedback :EEK!: 

Ach ja, 1000 mensen 1000 meningen/oplossingen....


Rackjes zien er wel netjes uit! :Wink: 

groeten John

----------


## jens

nee dat betekend juis dat ik ze bij me FOH heb staan  :Wink:  en gewoon speaker kabel trek voor die paar groepjes...die kabel had ik toch ok al liggen, nog eens over uit me disco tijdperk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

me versterker rack voor een basje topje staat ook meest bij me omdat daar weer me processor met eq in zit...en ik geen losse FOH eq heb...

verder vind ik het wel fijn om alles een beetje in de gaten te kunnen houden, ook me versterkers...vaak sta ik in kleine zaaltjes, kroegen waar vaak ook geen plaats is om veel zooi op het podium te zetten...

bedoelde meer van als ik alles los zou willen dat ik 4 kistjes krijg en dus een nieuwe stolp moet bouwen...anders past het weer niet...
ook dat ik dan weer extra pluggenstrips moet gaan maken voor de ins en outs van de eq...powercon dr bij en noem maar weer op. End van het verhaal ben je weer een paar 100 euro verder  :Wink:  en het is nog steeds hobby  :Wink: 

dit was spul wat ik al had liggen en of over had...

----------


## Outline

[quote=jens;496382]ehm alles los was geen optie omdat ik het persee in deze stolp kwijt wou. die had ik nog staan.( dan kwam ik dus niet uit met me eenheden) 
tja en om nou weer een nieuwe stolp te bouwen + alle extra bekabeling en strippen die er weer bijkomen vind ik dan ook weer zonde van me centen
quote]

Je hebt 1He over tussen amps en EQ, dus qua hoogte zouden 2 rackjes (1x amp, 1x EQ) wel in 'n stolp moeten passen...

----------


## jens

jah maar ik koel graag me versterkers en geef ze liever wat lucht dan dat ik ze in een 2 he kistje prop, tevens als ik dat doe hou ik aan de achterkant maar 1 he ventilatie over aangezien ik dan ook een pluggenstrip kwijt moet, dat vind ik een beetje weinig

de enige optie wat makkelijk is is dat ik 2 amps en 2 eq bij elkaar prop...

maar dan heb ik dus weer het probleem dat ik altijd 4 groepen mee heb terwijl ik er vaak zat maar 2 nodig, ik doe niet aleen live maar ik verhuur ook wel eens een dj setje met monitors...

ah jah voorlopig werkt het best zo...als ik het toch anders wil of het bevalt me niet bouw ik zo een paar nieuwe binneracken..ben timmerman doordeweeks dus een kistje is zo gemaakt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gitarist 62

my 2 cents:

Picasa-webalbums - Coert - Van alles

is mijn basic privé rackje. Lekker simpel maar heeft me al vaak uit de brand geholpen
2e rackje zit een TC m300 en zoom galmpjes quad gate; quad comp; 31 bands eq
Picasa-webalbums - Coert - Van alles
de eq is eigenlijk nooit meer in gebruik; enkele keer op monitors.

Allemaal niet heel bijzonder maar is toch wel functioneel

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Joh! Zo'n zoom galm had ik ooit ook... Kan niet deze zijn, want die van mij heb ik met een voorhamer kapot geslagen toen de pitchshifter me op een verhuurklus 8 hoogdrivers gekost heeft  :Big Grin:  iemand verklaarde "joh... tof apparaat, kan je smurf mee spelen"

Wel weer alle vooroordelen bevestigend.... Gitarist_62 met een peavey ik z'n rek :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verder leuk hobbyspul toch?

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Joh! Zo'n zoom galm had ik ooit ook... Kan niet deze zijn, want die van mij heb ik met een voorhamer kapot geslagen toen de pitchshifter me op een verhuurklus 8 hoogdrivers gekost heeft  iemand verklaarde "joh... tof apparaat, kan je smurf mee spelen"
> 
> Wel weer alle vooroordelen bevestigend.... Gitarist_62 met een peavey ik z'n rek
> 
> Verder leuk hobbyspul toch?



haha dan zal ik niet bij je in de buurt komen. die zoom.. zit idd een hele erge pitch shift in... hij is te koop, maar ik begrijp dat je geen belangstelling hebt :P

en ja, niet top of the bill allemaal, maar heb tot nu toe tevreden klanten ;-)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Small up-date...

Klein FX rack :


EQ + eind multiband compressor :



Klein monitor EQ rack :



Altijd handig EQ :



Erg slechte galm..... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Daarnaast heb ik sinds kort een TC C300 compressor...Nog geen foto van, maar bevalt goed...En nog in een hoek of kant een SPX90-2 liggen...

----------


## peterwagner

Is dat de mk1 van de lxp15? Ik ken alleen de grijs-blauwe. 
En hoe bevalt de triple c als mixbus compressor? Gebruik jij'm multiband of singleband?

waarom heb je in ***snaam een pcm96 als je ook een spx90-2 hebt liggen??? :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Is dat de mk1 van de lxp15?



Klopt, is het eerste model...Wel software versie 2...;-)





> En hoe bevalt de triple c als mixbus compressor? Gebruik jij'm multiband of singleband?



Uiteraard als multiband...Het voegt net iets meer toe op het totaal.





> waarom heb je in ***snaam een pcm96 als je ook een spx90-2 hebt liggen???



Tja...Als je een stuk of 6 galmen hebt liggen...hoor je het verschil wel...En dan is die 90 net iets beter...NOT...;-)

----------


## Mike Manders

gaat jouw hele mix door die TC multiband??? ik dacht dat dat niet zo'n goed ding was uit de low-budget serie...

----------


## sd_2

Mijn rackjes dan ook maar ff posten hierzo..

Groot systeem; Insert & Drive/FX rack





Deze set wordt normaliter gebruikt in combinatie met een XL3. Inhoud van de rackjes is van boven naar beneden:

- Ashly parametrisch EQ, 2x 7 bands
- KlarkTeknik DN360 (i.p.v. de Ashly GQX3102 die op de foto staat)
- Lexicon PCM81
- Yamaha SPX900
- TC D-Two
- DBX 120XP subharmonic synth.
- Tascam CD speler
- Tascam MD speler

- 4x Drawmer DS201 gate
- 5x DBX 166XL
- ASL basestation

Erzit nog goedkope behringer racklights in die we al 2 jaar aan het vervangen zijn, maar het komt er niet van... Helaas dat sie Samson dingetjes niet meer te koop zijn....

Ons medium rack:



Slechte foto, het is het rechtse rack dat tegenwoordig al wat kleine wijzigingen heeft. Linksboven het eigen rack van Mike Manders tijdens een optreden van Stevie Ann in de Fenix. Dat is de locatie waar ons medium rack doorgaans staat. Inhoud:

- Racklight Samson
- Ashly GQX3102 31; 2x31 bands EQ
- Aphex 4ch. gate
- 3x DBX 166XL
- TC D-Two
- Yamaha SPX90
- Lexicon MPX500
- Sony CD-speler

Klein rack (in de maak):

- TC D-Two
- Yamaha SPX 900
- Square One dynamics (of Presonus 8ch. dynamics)

Uit te breiden met losse Ashly GQX3102 eq's en CD/MD-spelers om tot een totale drive/fx/dynamic combinatie te komen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> gaat jouw hele mix door die TC multiband??? ik dacht dat dat niet zo'n goed ding was uit de low-budget serie...



De helemix gaat daar doorheen ja...Het is geen Manley of iets dergelijks...maar het funktioneerd erg goed. In eerste instantie was niet echt een buget apparaat, bij de introductie zaten die dingen ergens rond de 1400,- Gulden...Alleen een paar van die grote handelaren hebben die prijs verprutst...Een Triple C in mijn ogen een uitgeklede Finalizer, daar kun je nog wat meer mee. Nu moet ik erbij zeggen dat ik vooral niet dik compress, maar het voegt net wat lekkers toe.

Wat ik eerder ook al zei, ik heb 2 weken geleden een TC C300 compressortje gekocht (deze worden bij de oosterburen aangeboden voor  125,00! NL prijs +/-  220,00) en in deze klasse kun je niet veel beters kopen. Geen DBX, of een gebruikte Drawmer of Focusrite...

----------


## Mike Manders

inderdaad, heb het eens teruggezocht, die triple-C's waren toen ze uitkwamen redelijk aan de prijs.
ik heb niks gezegd.
al blijf ik erbij dat ik geen fan ben van dit apparaat, maar dat zal dan wel smaak zijn.
gr. mike

----------


## Mike Manders

leuk om mijn eigen effectenrack hier op de foto te zien trouwens! die XL42 heb ik alleen niet meer.. vervangen door een lunchbox van API AUDIO.

----------


## peterwagner

Wat heb je in die lunchbox zitten? EQ's? Pre's? Compressors? Merken? Types? Brood?
ik wil alles weten..... :Wink:

----------


## Mike Manders

2 x API 512 C
2 x API 550 B
1 x API 525

1 gat nog vrij, de API525 zal er ook wel uitgaan want die is niet zo bruikbaar.

----------


## peterwagner

Netjes! Een gat vrij? Voel ik daar een 560 voor de kick aankomen.  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Manders

die kans is erg groot.
maar er zijn inmiddels vele andere merken die voor dit formaat modules bouwen.
het nadeel van API is dat je met niks anders meer wil werken. ook in de studio, alles neem ik op met die preamps nu..... heel irritant.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> maar er zijn inmiddels vele andere merken die voor dit formaat modules bouwen



Of weer aan het bouwen...Vroeger had DBX ook zo'n systeem en Neve (als ik me niet vergis) en ApHex had/heeft zo'n systeem...

----------


## peterwagner

DBX en Aphex deelden zo'n systeem. 
Valley People/International/ Allison Research had ook een eigen systeem dat nu weer gebouwd gaat worden door PMI (Studio Projects/JoeMeek/Toft)
Neve heeft ook zo'n soort systeem, net als het 500 formaat van API komt dit systeem oorspronkelijk uit hun modulaire mengtafels. 

Maar op het moment is er maar een systeem wat echt aan het groeien is, en dat is het API 500 systeem. Tegenwoordig bouwen ook andere fabrikanten voor dit systeem. Op gearslutz is het echt een gigantische hype.

----------


## cobi

> DBX en Aphex deelden zo'n systeem. 
> Valley People/International/ Allison Research had ook een eigen systeem dat nu weer gebouwd gaat worden door PMI (Studio Projects/JoeMeek/Toft)
> Neve heeft ook zo'n soort systeem, net als het 500 formaat van API komt dit systeem oorspronkelijk uit hun modulaire mengtafels. 
> 
> Maar op het moment is er maar een systeem wat echt aan het groeien is, en dat is het API 500 systeem. Tegenwoordig bouwen ook andere fabrikanten voor dit systeem. Op gearslutz is het echt een gigantische hype.



Laten we het daar eens over hebben in een nieuw onderwerp....

----------


## Stage-Q

we hebben er ook weer een nieuw fx rack bij.

jep hij is huge...,dus voor theaterwerk ongeschikt, maar daar hebben we kleinere racks voor (al eerder gepost).

Zal binnenkort wat betere foto's maken en een lijstje met apparatuur wat erin zit

----------


## dexter

Mooie smiley op je EQ :Wink:

----------


## Stage-Q

> Mooie smiley op je EQ



zinloze post !!

----------


## LJmalcolm

mooi rackje zo! wel errug hoog niet? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stage-Q

ja hij is een beetje "uit de hand gelopen".

Binnenkort meer foto's van de achterkant en voorkant dichtbij

----------


## djspeakertje

> zinloze post !!



 
die van jou ook......

en deze ook........



(sorry, moest ff meel*llen)

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> ja hij is een beetje "uit de hand gelopen".



Joh!

Ziet eruit alsof er een hoedje bijhoort... hoe til je die er in ***snaam overheen?

Nog benieuwder ben ik naar wat je erbovenop had staan...
én of ie op de grond stond of toch stiekum op een kistje...

----------


## berolios

Wat zit er in dat rackje onder die laptop? Lijkt wel een Neve Bus comp... of is dat wishful visual interpretation ?

----------


## frederic

sinds wij de trotse bezitter zijn geworden van een LS9 mengtafel is dit ons EQ en effectenrack geworden:  








 :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_S_A_M_x

> sinds wij de trotse bezitter zijn geworden van een LS9 mengtafel is dit ons EQ en effectenrack geworden:



en hellaas zien we niets!!!

----------


## purplehaze

ha,ha,ha... ik vrees dat dat ook de bedoeling is!

----------


## 4AC

> en hellaas zien we niets!!!



Dat dacht ik ook voor enkele seconden...
Maar dan lees je het bericht eventjes nog een keer.

De Yamaha LS9 heeft ingebouwde EQ/FX of iets dergelijks.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gertgeluid

> 



Lekker hoor! Heeft die Verona wel genoeg auxen?  :Big Grin: 

Ik zou alleen de graphic wat hoger in het rack zetten, zodat je niet hoeft te bukken en dus met je oortjes uit je directe geluid gaat.

Ciao!

----------


## bones2001

Dit bedoelt Frederic dus,

----------


## sis

Super bones  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Stage-Q

> Lekker hoor! Heeft die Verona wel genoeg auxen? 
> 
> Ik zou alleen de graphic wat hoger in het rack zetten, zodat je niet hoeft te bukken en dus met je oortjes uit je directe geluid gaat.
> 
> Ciao!



 
Ach wat heet genoeg he, een paar meer was handig geweest.
Eq is bewust onderin gedaan omdat je die tijdens show "nauwlijks" nodig hebt. Ik heb liever m'n delay's e.d. op ooghoogte.

----------


## Stage-Q

> Wat zit er in dat rackje onder die laptop? Lijkt wel een Neve Bus comp... of is dat wishful visual interpretation ?



Neve buizen compressor  :Smile:

----------


## Stage-Q

> Joh!
> 
> Ziet eruit alsof er een hoedje bijhoort... hoe til je die er in ***snaam overheen?
> 
> Nog benieuwder ben ik naar wat je erbovenop had staan...
> én of ie op de grond stond of toch stiekum op een kistje...



Hoedje heeft een voorkant die je eraf kan halen. En zo kan je de rest er heel makkelijk naar achteren afschuiven. 

Bovenop stond de lichttafel, de lichtman wilde graag heel hoog staan....tja...

----------


## peterwagner

> Neve buizen compressor



Neve heeft geen buizen spul hoor, zo te zien is het een 33609. Prachtige class a/b compressor.

----------


## jens

Heb me fx rack  eens wat onder handen genomen

klarkje toegevoegt en een furman racklight, mooie lade van de pa markt voor een 10tje en de case heb ik dr ook vandaan voor  iets van 50 euro

moet aleen nog een 19inch strip toevoegen wil dr eigenlijk nog eens een cd spelertje in gooien maar me zakgeld is nu wel weer even op  :Wink: 


Voor :



Na:

----------


## Stage-Q

zoals beloofd...een paar duidelijkere foto's.

Inhoud Rack:

1. Furmann Stroomdistributie 
2. ASL Intercom basisstation 
3. TC Electronics M-One XL 
4. TC Electronics D-Two 
5. Yamaha SPX990 
6. Sony V77 
7. Yamaha Rev7 
8. Taskam MD-CD1 MKII 
9. Klark Technik Spectrum Analyzer 
10. 4x DNA Stereo Compressor 
11. Dynaset Stereo Compressor 
12. Valley People Gate (9 gates) 
13. XTA Stereo EQ 2x31 bands

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb een rackje in elkaar geknutselt voor een bandje..;-)


1 X TC M-One
1 X TC D-Two
2 X Focusrite Voicemaster

----------


## MusicXtra

Erg deftig, menig tech zal hierbij spontaan gaan watertanden :Big Grin: 
Persoonlijk zou ik een iets andere volgorde aangehouden hebben maar ieder zijn voorkeuren.
De bekabeling is zo heel strak en netjes aangelegd alleen laat het weinig ruimte als je ooit iets wilt veranderen.

----------


## frederic

> Ik heb een rackje in elkaar geknutselt voor een bandje..;-)
> 
> 
> 1 X TC M-One
> 1 X TC D-Two
> 2 X Focusrite Voicemaster



Komen die focusrites niet te warm zonder speling tussen de twee?

----------


## renevanh

> Erg deftig, menig tech zal hierbij spontaan gaan watertanden



Ik krijg spontaan last van m'n rug  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@StageQ: hoe doe je dit bij kleine opstapjes, verhoogde FOH's enz enz?
Dat moet toch een loodzwaar rack zijn...

----------


## djberjo

Leuk rackje Olaf, 

Ga je dit als siderack gebruiken voorjezelf als je met Rattlesnake mee bent of waar ga je het voor gebruiken?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Komen die focusrites niet te warm zonder speling tussen de twee?



Ze staan hooguit 2 uur aan per show...Heb ze van de week thuis langer aangehad...no problem....





> Ga je dit als siderack gebruiken voorjezelf als je met Rattlesnake mee bent of waar ga je het voor gebruiken?



Jep, heb in de tussentijd ervaren dat je veel rommel onderweg tegenkomt...of een brakke mixer, of een half FX rack...In principe komt dit rackje alleen op RSS...Ik begin met die M-One als galm, maar dat goed nog in de loop van de tijd iets anders worden...LXP-15/2 of PCM60 of 96..;-) Eerst hier ff mee hobby-en..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik krijg spontaan last van m'n rug 
> 
> @StageQ: hoe doe je dit bij kleine opstapjes, verhoogde FOH's enz enz?
> Dat moet toch een loodzwaar rack zijn...



Daar heb je een punt, zelf zie ik liever racks tot ongeveer 15 HE, die zijn met twee man in geval van nood nog een trap op te krijgen.
Ander voordeel is dat je meer apparaten op een makkelijker werkhoogte kunt zetten, nu moet je er vaak bukken.

----------


## djberjo

> Jep, heb in de tussentijd ervaren dat je veel rommel onderweg tegenkomt...of een brakke mixer, of een half FX rack...In principe komt dit rackje alleen op RSS...



Ik snap hem vandaar dat er ook 2 focusrite voicemasters inzitten, zodat je altijd een goeie mic preamp , compressor en eq op de stemmen hebt.

----------


## 4AC

> Daar heb je een punt, zelf zie ik liever racks tot ongeveer 15 HE, die zijn met twee man in geval van nood nog een trap op te krijgen.
> Ander voordeel is dat je meer apparaten op een makkelijker werkhoogte kunt zetten, nu moet je er vaak bukken.



Er is toch altijd wel een case over waar je dit op kunt zetten? Kabelcase of zoiets dergelijks? Naar mijn ervaringen in ieder geval wel.

----------


## renevanh

> Er is toch altijd wel een case over waar je dit op kunt zetten? Kabelcase of zoiets dergelijks? Naar mijn ervaringen in ieder geval wel.



Dopje van je kist wil ook heel goed helpen  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Er is toch altijd wel een case over waar je dit op kunt zetten? Kabelcase of zoiets dergelijks? Naar mijn ervaringen in ieder geval wel.



Bij cases tot 15 HE is dat idd de manier om alles op een prettige hoogte te krijgen, in dit geval tel ik 30 HE :EEK!: 
Dan heb je dus, naast de kist waar je dit rack op zet, nog een kist nodig waar je op kunt klimmen om bijvoorbeeld ff bij je intercom te kunnen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

> Daar heb je een punt, zelf zie ik liever racks tot ongeveer 15 HE, die zijn met twee man in geval van nood nog een trap op te krijgen.
> Ander voordeel is dat je meer apparaten op een makkelijker werkhoogte kunt zetten, nu moet je er vaak bukken.



 
Excuus voor de veels te late respons, 

maar tja...gelukkig zijn we nog geen trapjes tegengekomen  :Wink: 

En bukken? 
Onderin zitten alleen maar EQ van de eindset. En daar hoef je niet continu bij. De FX-en zitten allemaal op "werk/kijk" hoogte. We hebben deze racken ook in het klein, maar wel volgens het zelfde principe uitgevoerd. 
Zo zijn de multi's van de fx-racken dus met elke tafel uit te wisselen. (zie foto onder)

Oke ik geef toe, hij is wat hoog, maar als je er eens mee gewerkt hebt...wordt je toch wel blij van de spulletjes die erin zitten  :Smile: 



_FX-Rack kleine uitvoering_

----------


## rolanddeg

> Gooi die Square One eruit en het is het rack van mijn dromen



Dan heb ik bij deze het rack van je dromen, denk ik!  :Wink: 

de SQ1 verhuist naar de monitoring en de ruimte die hij maakt in het FOH rack wordt opgevuld door... 2x Klark Teknik DN504. Everybody happy with it?  :Smile: 
Foto zal ik binnenkort even plaatsen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Oke ik geef toe, hij is wat hoog, maar als je er eens mee gewerkt hebt...wordt je toch wel blij van de spulletjes die erin zitten 
> 
> 
> 
> _FX-Rack kleine uitvoering_



Zoals ik al eerder aangaf, de spullen in het rack was niks mis mee :Big Grin: 
Kleine rack is ook niks mis mee, ik zie alleen liever de aansluitkabels aan de achterzijde bij fx racken. Kun je bijna altijd goed bij en heb je er nooit last van tijdens het optreden. En, om nog meer te zeuren, in plaats van die aansluitplaat dan een mooi 2HE lade. :Cool:

----------


## Stage-Q

je zeurt wel :P

Maar had een optie kunnen zijn.
Heb zelf nooit last van de kabels.

----------


## MusicXtra

> je zeurt wel :P
> 
> Maar had een optie kunnen zijn.
> Heb zelf nooit last van de kabels.



Weet ik, maar door mijn eigen gezeur heb ik mijn eigen spullen nu wel super efficiënt voor elkaar, en dat maakt het draaglijk voor mezelf :Big Grin:

----------


## jans

Laat ik mijn rackje ook eens tonen. 
De Motu wordt in de toekomst gewisseld voor een tweede DSP224.
De motu komt dan met een tweede AD converter in een apart rackje.



Rack samen met tafel.

----------


## MusicXtra

Nette handzame rackjes maar waarom je DSP en draadloze mics bij de FOH tafel en niet bij het podium?

----------


## MusicSupport

Waarom een analoge EQ als die van de LS9 prima in orde is? En vind je de FX ook niet OK? Zo verwaarloos je een beetje het concept van een compacte alles in 1 tafel zonder outboard rack.

----------


## jans

Music Extra,

Ik wil graag direct controle over mijn systeem. In de ideale situatie zou er eentje in mijn amp rack zitten en een als systeemcontroller maar zover is het nog niet.
Voor de ontvangers geldt eigenlijk hetzelfde, heb er wel eens over gedacht om ze naast het podium te plaatsen maar ik mag graag zien wat er aan signaal, zowel AF als RF, binnenkomt. 

Music Support,

De DN360 had ik al en nu heb ik het hele interne rack beschikbaar voor monitors, inserts noem maar op. Ook een beetje vertrouwd gevoel denk ik. Tevens heb ik nu een standaard drive-rack voor mijn analoge en digitale tafel.
Wat de M2K betreft, vindt ik echt mooier dan de reverbs van de LS-9.
Om niet teveel losse racks mee te hoeven slepen heb ik hem in dit rack gebouwd.

Er zijn overigens ook producties waarbij ik allen de LS-9 meeneem.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Music Extra,
> 
> Ik wil graag direct controle over mijn systeem. In de ideale situatie zou er eentje in mijn amp rack zitten en een als systeemcontroller maar zover is het nog niet.
> Voor de ontvangers geldt eigenlijk hetzelfde, heb er wel eens over gedacht om ze naast het podium te plaatsen maar ik mag graag zien wat er aan signaal, zowel AF als RF, binnenkomt. 
> 
> 
> 
> Er zijn overigens ook producties waarbij ik allen de LS-9 meeneem.



Wanneer het nodig is iets te veranderen aan mijn DSP is dat altijd voor aanvang en doe ik dat draadloos met een laptopje :Big Grin: .
En ontvangers blijven wel werken hoor, je hebt minder kans op problemen als je de ontvangers zo dicht mogelijk bij de microfoons plaatst.
Heeft de LX 9 geen ingebouwde EQ's voor de monitoren?
Zelf vind ik het een enorm voordeel dat de mengtafel, eventueel dus met een minilaptopje, het enige is waarmee ik in de zaal sta.

----------


## jans

> Wanneer het nodig is iets te veranderen aan mijn DSP is dat altijd voor aanvang en doe ik dat draadloos met een laptopje.
> .



Omdat de subs niet apart via de DSP aangestuurd kunnen worden door middel van een derde input wil ik de controle hierover graag bij de hand hebben.





> En ontvangers blijven wel werken hoor, je hebt minder kans op problemen als je de ontvangers zo dicht mogelijk bij de microfoons plaatst.
> .



Ik heb wat betreft het ontvangst met afstanden zoals op de foto nooit problemen. Het gaat mij voornamelijk om het AF signaal. Mocht er iets aan de hand zijn, omdat bijvoorbeeld de muteknop is bediend, dan kan ik direct zien wat het probleem is. 






> Heeft de LX 9 geen ingebouwde EQ's voor de monitoren?



Ja zeker wel, dit bedoelde ik met het interne rack van de LS-9. Tevens hebben de omni uitgangen een 4 voudige parametrische EQ.

Even OFF-Topic




> Zelf vind ik het een enorm voordeel dat de mengtafel, eventueel dus met een minilaptopje, het enige is waarmee ik in de zaal sta.



Hoe bevalt dit overigens met een mini laptop. Heb laatst naar een 10" gekeken maar dit leek me erg klein. 
Lijkt me vooral handig met een tabletPC.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Omdat de subs niet apart via de DSP aangestuurd kunnen worden door middel van een derde input wil ik de controle hierover graag bij de hand hebben.
> 
> Hoe bevalt dit overigens met een mini laptop. Heb laatst naar een 10" gekeken maar dit leek me erg klein. 
> Lijkt me vooral handig met een tabletPC.



Zolang je de subs niet apart aanstuurt kun je eenvoudig bijregelen met je EQ, je zou ook kunnen overwegen om het sub vanuit je processor bij het podium weer via je mengtafel te laten lopen.
Scheelt je drie kanalen van je multi, kost je één kanaal op je tafel maar bijregelen is wel erg eenvoudig.
Overigens stuur ik mijn sub wel apart aan en dat werkt wel errrug makkelijk en de mix wordt er veel rustiger door.

Die minilaptop werkt goed als het gaat om de processor bijregelen en metingen met smaart te doen. Om de mengtafel remote te kunnen bedienen is niet te doen, daar gebruik ik een 17" laptop voor.
Probleem is dat je bij die 10" moet scrollen om de hele tafel te overzien en dat is niet echt handig. :Big Grin:  
Met die 17" laptop wil ik binnenkort proberen om op het podium de monitormix mee te doen, scheelt me de aanschaf van een 2e M400. :Wink:

----------


## w00Dy

blijft een leuk "gear-kijken" topic dit,

Ik ben momenteel mijn rackjes onder handen aan't nemen, het eerste wat eruit vliegt zijn die verrekte Tascam CD 150's. Die spullen zuigen meer stof dan een Nilfisk en een gebrand schijfje afspelen? How maar! 
Er komt gewoon een Denon DN 4500 in de plaats, zeker zo betrouwbaar!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Zo, de laatste tijd mijn FX rack eens heftig ge-upgrade dus bij deze:



Equipment:

-Racklight (nogal obvious...)
-XTA DP200 digitale parametrische EQ
-TC M-One XL galm
-XTA C2 (digitale!) compressor, heel tof ding...
-Drawmer DL441 quad compressor
-Drawmer LX20 compressor/gate
-Drawmer DS201 gate
-Drawmer DS201 gate

Helaas is één rackoortje van mijn TC gescheurd, dus daar moet ik even iets nieuws op maken. Vandaar dat die maar aan één kant vast zit...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## qvt

Allemaal mooie rackjes :Smile:  Maar nu vraag Ik me af of jullie ook een bepaalde aansluitnorm aanhouden? En op welke connectors?

Gezien Ik zelf binnenkort ook nieuwe rackjes ga bouwen en nog zit te twijfelen tussen Ampco norm of een gebalanceerde 12 kanaals variant op Link connectors :Smile:

----------


## berolios

> [...]



Heb jij die DP-200's gescoord die op marktplaats stonden?
Was ik ook over aan het denken... super handig als monitor-EQ met laptop remote voor theatertourtjes en zo... maar ik heb besloten toch andere prioriteiten te stellen  :Wink: ... werken die dingen goed?

Mooi rackje verder. Jammer dat je galm nog niet helemaal meekomt met de rest... maar dat zal vast de volgende stap zijn, niet?

Veel plezier ermee !

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hoi Berolios,

nee ik werk al een paar jaar met de DP-200's. Ik vind het zelf erg fijne apparaten. Heel handig bijvoorbeeld als EQ op een setje druppels, je kunt de filterbanden extreem smal maken (Q van 124 maximaal, zo uit mijn hoofd) dus uitfluiten is een fluitje van een cent.  :Wink:  
Ook als zaal EQ werkt het (uiteraard in combinatie met een laptop met AudioCore) snel en goed.

Wat betreft de galm, opzich ben ik erg tevreden over de M-One XL, maar heb hem dan ook nog nooit rechtstreeks met een duurdere galm vergeleken. Waar zou jij naar uitkijken dan? Bij TC blijven (M2000, M3000)? Of bijvoorbeeld naar Lexicon gaan (PCM-91)?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Allemaal mooie rackjes Maar nu vraag Ik me af of jullie ook een bepaalde aansluitnorm aanhouden? En op welke connectors?
> 
> Gezien Ik zelf binnenkort ook nieuwe rackjes ga bouwen en nog zit te twijfelen tussen Ampco norm of een gebalanceerde 12 kanaals variant op Link connectors



Mijn oude rackje zat op een 37 polige Socapex. Aangezien dat nu niet meer past zat ik te denken richting Harting 72 polig.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Wat betreft de galm, opzich ben ik erg tevreden over de M-One XL, maar heb hem dan ook nog nooit rechtstreeks met een duurdere galm vergeleken. Waar zou jij naar uitkijken dan? Bij TC blijven (M2000, M3000)? Of bijvoorbeeld naar Lexicon gaan (PCM-91)?



Bij mij heeft de M3000 de PCM81 (beide in mijn rackje) van zijn troon gestoten. Zowel qua kwaliteit van de galm, als ook qua bedieningsgemak en veelzijdigheid (je kunt hem ook als compressor of gate misbruiken).
Nu nog op sommige plaatsen te krijgen voor onder de 1000 euro. Een paar grote duitse online-winkels hebben hem inmiddels teruggezet naar de 1795,- die hij een paar jaar geleden ook kostte...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> Allemaal mooie rackjes Maar nu vraag Ik me af of jullie ook een bepaalde aansluitnorm aanhouden? En op welke connectors?
> 
> Gezien Ik zelf binnenkort ook nieuwe rackjes ga bouwen en nog zit te twijfelen tussen Ampco norm of een gebalanceerde 12 kanaals variant op Link connectors



Wij hebben al onze racken bekabeld of zijn daarmee bezig met Harting 72. 24 aders, werkt prima en is niet te duur.. Qua normering hebben wij onze eigen norm omdat ik merk dat bij de meeste bedrijven gewerkt wordt met Harting 108 of LK.

Qua Galm fx vind ik een TC het beste klinken. In onze eigen racken zit een M-one icm met een D-Two en een SPX990 maar ik vind de M2000 of de M3000 prima galmpjes. het bedieningsgemak is vele malen beter dan een PCM90 (vind ik) en ik vind dat er veel ruis uit een PCM komt in vergelijking met de andere galmpjes.

----------


## Waveform

Compacte (12HE) fx-rack in constructie. Is uitgevoerd op Link150 multikabel. De planning is om achteraan een connector paneel te maken met een Link150 base connector, CEE/16A toevoer, wat shuko/powercon connectors voor andere apparatuur in te pluggen en een Harting 42p connector voor CD/MD rack.

De cd speler zal dus samen met een md in een aparte rack komen die perfect op de FX-rack past. Dan komt er meteen wat plek vrij voor een extra effectenbak,... Mogelijk een TC Helicon Voice doubler.

Van boven naar beneden:
-Racklight waar nieuwe lampjes in moeten
-Yamaha SPX900
-Klark Teknik DN504+ (4x comp)
-Klark Teknik DN504   (4x comp)
-Klark Teknik DN514   (4x gate)
-BSS FDS-960
-Tascam CDR-5000

PS: Lading zwarte schroefjes is onderweg  :Big Grin: 

Commentaar is altijd welkom, alsook tips.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hebt iig geval genoeg kooimoeren in de profielen aan de achterzijde. :Big Grin: 
Verder zou ik de achterzijde van mijn apparatuur altijd bereikbaar willen houden zodat je makkelijk iets om kunt steken en er dus geen powerdistributie centrum van maken. Ook al omdat je bij je effecten rack over het algemeen slechts 220V nodig hebt voor het rack zelf en voor de mengtafel die beiden nauwelijks stroom verbruiken.
Vraag me ook af waarom er twee dikke ventilatoren in zitten....
Verder een heel net rack.

----------


## BvE

Wat vind je van die galm? Niet veel andere keuze zo in dit rack denk ik.

----------


## Waveform

Leuk voor wat standaard room-reverb aan je snare/vocals mee te geven, maar daar houdt het ook echt wel mee op. Nu moet ik wel toegeven dat ik me nog niet helemaal in het toestel heb verdiept kwestie van eigen presets maken,... Maar het ding was best goedkoop en in perfecte staat. Het is ook een toestel dat de meeste mensen wel kennen denk ik.

Voor kleine zaaltjes is het juist voldoende voor mijn toepassingen, maar bij grotere optredens trek je het er idd niet mee. Daarom wil ik er een Voice Doubler bij voor de stemmen wat vetter te maken.

----------


## Waveform

> Verder zou ik de achterzijde van mijn apparatuur altijd bereikbaar willen houden zodat je makkelijk iets om kunt steken en er dus geen powerdistributie centrum van maken. Ook al omdat je bij je effecten rack over het algemeen slechts 220V nodig hebt voor het rack zelf en voor de mengtafel die beiden nauwelijks stroom verbruiken.
> Vraag me ook af waarom er twee dikke ventilatoren in zitten....
> Verder een heel net rack.



Achterzijde blijft volledig vrij, er gaan geen kabels over de achterkant lopen. Mogelijk voorzie ik een deurtje. Bij het stapelen van kistjes lopen alle kabels achteraan uiterst links naar beneden.

Ik heb een systeem bedacht om ampracks, fx-rack, cd/md, processor-racks,... zo conform mogelijk te maken. Dit om in de toekomst zo weinig mogelijk xlr's te moeten prikken en zo weinig mogelijk met shuko blokjes te moeten werken. Er is wel degelijk over nagedacht hoor. Moeilijk uit te leggen, maar ik post wel wat foto's als alles eens in orde is.

Ventilatoren draaien op halve snelheid, gewoon voor wat extra koeling. Bij ampracks gaan deze natuurlijk wel op full-speed draaien.

Dat laatste... bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Achterzijde blijft volledig vrij, er gaan geen kabels over de achterkant lopen. Mogelijk voorzie ik een deurtje. Bij het stapelen van kistjes lopen alle kabels achteraan uiterst links naar beneden.
> 
> Ik heb een systeem bedacht om ampracks, fx-rack, cd/md, processor-racks,... zo conform mogelijk te maken. Dit om in de toekomst zo weinig mogelijk xlr's te moeten prikken en zo weinig mogelijk met shuko blokjes te moeten werken. Er is wel degelijk over nagedacht hoor. Moeilijk uit te leggen, maar ik post wel wat foto's als alles eens in orde is.
> 
> Ventilatoren draaien op halve snelheid, gewoon voor wat extra koeling. Bij ampracks gaan deze natuurlijk wel op full-speed draaien.
> 
> Dat laatste... bedankt



Ok, super, ik denk ook altijd heel erg door voor ik iets in elkaar knutsel, alles moet bij mij ook altijd zo universeel en praktisch mogelijk zijn met inderdaad zo min mogelijk kabels. 
De meeste tijd bij het opruimen zit altijd in het kabels oprollen dus daar valt altijd winst te halen.

----------


## Waveform

> Ok, super, ik denk ook altijd heel erg door voor ik iets in elkaar knutsel, alles moet bij mij ook altijd zo universeel en praktisch mogelijk zijn met inderdaad zo min mogelijk kabels. 
> De meeste tijd bij het opruimen zit altijd in het kabels oprollen dus daar valt altijd winst te halen.



Jup. Ik probeer uiteindelijk zoveel mogelijk flightcases te hebben van dezelfde grootte. En zoveel mogelijk de benodigde kabels zo dicht mogelijk bij het toestel ipv alles in 1 kabelkist. Dat bespaart me ook een hoop op en af geloop.

In een flightcase met net dezelfde uiterlijke afmetingen als een 12HE stolp kan ik dan bijvoorbeeld processorkist + harting multi-kabels + stroomkabels + speakerkabels kwijt. Maw; alles wat je nodig hebt om die geluidsset te bekabelen. Dan hoef je enkel 3 even grote kistjes met de geluidsset mee te geven en je hebt alles wat je nodig hebt. Geen losse kabels meesleuren, niet eindeloos zoeken in kabelkisten en veel minder over en weer geloop.

----------


## BvE

Heren,

binnenkort komt er van mij ook nog een heel leuk rackje op deze site. Ik ben trotse eigenaar van een Vintage Neve 33609 limiter/compressor. Dus niet de J versie of C versie, maar echt eentje uit begin jaren 80!

Momenteel wordt hij nog gerepareerd maar kan niet wachten er iets moois om te bouwen!

----------


## showband

natuurlijk rokken alle forumleden alles keurig af... :Wink:  maar toch vind ik als huurder van PA bedrijven het een dikke min als er op dingen zoals een EFX-rek grote reclamestickers staan. 

Die audix logo's staan straks prominent midden in de zaal terwijl je klant er waarschijnlijk geen korting mee zal krijgen. Bij mij is dat wel een dikke min.

----------


## Waveform

Klopt helemaal, heb je 100% gelijk in. Bij de definitieve versie zal je hooguit een bedrijfslogo van mezelf zien  :Wink:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Sorry, kon het niet laten ontgaan....



Nieuw rackje naast mijn andere rack...

PCM96
LXP15/2
D-Two

Aan het insert rack wordt nog gewerkt....Ben nog opzoek naar een leuke 1HE 2 weg compressor...heb de SPL Dynmaxx op het oog...

----------


## djberjo

Leuk rackje Olaf :Cool: 

Mijn rackje:
Boss RE-20 Space echo pedaal
Fmr RNLA & RNC bovenop. (moet ik nog inbouwen)
Meestal op kleine klussen gaat de RE-20 & RNLA alleen mee. Lekker compact.

In de rockbag
Toft EC-1
Bss 402
Lexicon Pcm-80
Yamaha Spx990

Ik heb nu nog 2 HE over, iemand nog leuke suggesties voor apparatuur?
Ik gebruik hem vooral voor bands en theater.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Sjijk!

Komen we elkaar dit jaar nog tegen?

----------


## stamgast

> Ik heb nu nog 2 HE over, iemand nog leuke suggesties voor apparatuur?



Een patchpaneel? (zie allemaal kabels uit die lege ruimte lopen....)

----------


## djberjo

> Een patchpaneel? (zie allemaal kabels uit die lege ruimte lopen....)



Ik was in me studiotje aan het mixen. En ik had mijn Toft ingebruik, maar was telui om de achterkant open te maken. Aangezien hij de dag erna weer mee mocht. De kabels gaan achterin mijn toft.

Iemand nog suggesties om dingen om te ruilen of een aanvulling?

----------


## djberjo

> Sjijk!
> 
> Komen we elkaar dit jaar nog tegen?



Dankje

Ik moet even kijken, hoe goed me agenda dit jaar gevuld zal gaan worden.
Aangezien ik nog maar sinds oktober freelancer ben.

Zou wel gezellig zijn als ik je ergens tegen kom :Wink:

----------


## Big Bang

Dit rackje gebruik je als aanvulling op bestaande set-ups? Of hoe moet ik het zien? Anyway, je zou natuurlijk ook een 19" lade er in kunnen zetten om de losse stuff in te stoppen...

----------


## Mike Manders

> Leuk rackje Olaf
> 
> Mijn rackje:
> Boss RE-20 Space echo pedaal
> Fmr RNLA & RNC bovenop. (moet ik nog inbouwen)
> Meestal op kleine klussen gaat de RE-20 & RNLA alleen mee. Lekker compact.
> 
> In de rockbag
> Toft EC-1
> ...



YES! nog meer SPX990 liefhebbers! en die FMR spullen zijn ook zeer okay. suggestie voor 2HE te vullen: API 2500 compressor en API 5500 stereo EQ. dan ben je klaar. gr. mike

----------


## djberjo

> YES! nog meer SPX990 liefhebbers! en die FMR spullen zijn ook zeer okay. suggestie voor 2HE te vullen: API 2500 compressor en API 5500 stereo EQ. dan ben je klaar. gr. mike



Haha, ik kom maar weinig SPX990 liefhebbers tegen de laatste tijd :Embarrassment: 
Maar voor op drums, blijft hij tegek!

Mike heb je ook een suggestie die te betalen is. De API2500 staat op me verlanglijstje. :Wink:  Eerst een setje microfoons.
Waar gebruik jij de de Api's dan voor? Leadvocal + 1 Eq op iets anders?

----------


## Mike Manders

de API spullen zitten bij mij op de L/R inserts.
voorheen was dat een Manley, maar die zit nu op mijn leadzang meestal.
ik gebruik SPX'en echt voor alles, tapdelays, galmen etc .

o sorry, een suggestie die te betalen is, ehm. een buscompressor van TK audio?

ik ken niet zoveel "betaalbare" spullen die te gek zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

Zal eens kijken of ik m'n rackje hier ook kwijt kan.
- ARX sixgate
- ARX quadcomp
- Sony DSP V77
- ARX EQ



Kistje is aan de achterzijde geheel dicht met blindplaat.
Aansluiting d.m.v. LK 85 multiconnector.
Powercon + 2 Chuko's maken het geheel af.



Hiernaast nog een digitale EQ in de DP 448, welke ik FOH
kan bedienen via m'n Macbook.

----------


## BvE

Hier mijn Neve 33609, het betreft de originele versie uit de begin jaren 80. 



Heb overigens ook een 6HE hoog rack met een Furman, APEX zero, TC m300 en DBX 166 XL, prima spul alleen de EQ ben ik niet zo heel erg weg van, het lijkt alsof er een brom zit in het linker kanaal. Moet dat nog eens een keer beter bekijken. En de klank is ook niet heel erg goed en de filters zijn niet stijl, hadden er niet op hoeven zitten. 



En nog twee 3 HE met een cd speler en de ander met een 166XL, samson S-com plus en behringer 4 kanaals gate :| Ben daar niet zo heel trots op zoals je begrijpt.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hier mijn Neve 33609, het betreft de originele versie uit de begin jaren 80. 
> 
> 
> 
> Heb overigens ook een 6HE hoog rack met een Furman, APEX zero, TC m300 en DBX 166 XL, prima spul alleen de EQ ben ik niet zo heel erg weg van, het lijkt alsof er een brom zit in het linker kanaal. Moet dat nog eens een keer beter bekijken. En de klank is ook niet heel erg goed en de filters zijn niet stijl, hadden er niet op hoeven zitten. 
> 
> 
> 
> En nog twee 3 HE met een cd speler en de ander met een 166XL, samson S-com plus en behringer 4 kanaals gate :| Ben daar niet zo heel trots op zoals je begrijpt.



Ziet er als een bekend setje uit wat betreft sommige onderdelen (wat wij erg veel gebruikten voor het digitale tijdperk) De Mackie VLZ(Pro) 1604  :Big Grin:  (Hulde!) En de TC M300; ook erg veel waar voor je geld!

Fijn he die Thomann kistjes!

Met APEX EQ's heb ik ook niet zulke beste ervaringen helaas (uitvallende kantjes..)

----------


## jans

> fijn he die Thomann kistjes!



Alleen jammer van  die vieze bruine kleur

----------


## 4AC

@ NesCio01
Zeg, ARX, wat is dat voor iets?  :Confused: 

Uit dezelfde stal als Behringer of zeg ik nu iets heel raars?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jakkes72

ARX komt uit Australie als ik het goed heb, en is absoluut geen behringer kwaliteit.

Heeft zeer leuke dingen!!!!
ARX - manufacturers of a complete range of Pro Audio Equipment

----------


## Whitefarmer

Mijn (festival) rackjes zijn ook weer wat veranderd, en ik kan nog wel wat info gebruiken!



FX en Insert rack



FX:
Behringer lichtje/power distri
?? ruimte voor OF roland SRV2000, OF lexicon MPX550(zitten in ander rackje)
TC M3000
TC m-one
TC D-two
ruimte voor KT SQ1 equalizer (zit nu in ander rackje)



Insert:
Samson powerbrite 9 licht/power distri
SPL TD2
ruimte voor OF SPL TD2, OF DBX 1074 (quad) gate (in ander rackje)
2* drawmer DS201 gate
2* DBX 166 comp
ruimte voor BSS DPR404 (nog aan te schaffen)

Welke FX heeft de voorkeur? MPX550 of SRV2000
Welke insert heeft voorkeur DBX 1074 of extra SPL TD2

Wat zouden jullie nog wijzigen?

Rackjes moeten nog bekabeld worden, wordt voorlopig met vaste spinners.

----------


## shure-fan

ik zou zoizo dat behringer racklampje eruit halen en vervangen voor een powerbrite

----------


## JeroenVDV

> ik zou zoizo dat behringer racklampje eruit halen en vervangen voor een powerbrite



Lekker nuttige investering.. Enige apparaat in het rack waar het audio-signaal NIET doorheen gaat is van Behringer. Lekker boeiend? En mocht die naam een groot probleem zijn bovenin het rack is een mooie sticker er zo overheen geplakt.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Welke FX heeft de voorkeur? MPX550 of SRV2000
> Welke insert heeft voorkeur DBX 1074 of extra SPL TD2
> 
> Wat zouden jullie nog wijzigen?



Ik zou gaan voor een TD4, die's namelijk ook leuk voor toms. Gates heb je eigenlijk al voldoende.
Qua FX zou ik er een PCM bijhangen, of een SPX990 of 2000. Dit om een beetje van de "TC-sound" af te komen. Ze klinken zeker niet verkeerd, maar soms heb je gewoon een wat vadsiger galm nodig, en de TC's zijn dan te netjes.

Groet, Rob.


Stuur me anders even een mail, misschien heb ik nog wat voor je.

----------


## jadjong

Die Behringer is juist koel, als je de powerconditioner ervan niet vertrouwt kan je ook gewoon een blokje erin doen. Zo'n Furman doet niet veel meer. :Smile:

----------


## berolios

> [...][...]



vette shit !!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik zou gaan voor een TD4, die's namelijk ook leuk voor toms. Gates heb je eigenlijk al voldoende.
> Qua FX zou ik er een PCM bijhangen, of een SPX990 of 2000. Dit om een beetje van de "TC-sound" af te komen. Ze klinken zeker niet verkeerd, maar soms heb je gewoon een wat vadsiger galm nodig, en de TC's zijn dan te netjes.
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Het wordt dan een 2e TD2, (die heb ik in een ander rackje nog)

Qua FX snap ik wat je bedoeld, helaas is het budget op dit moment minimaal, en ik moet echt nog 4 kantjes compressie erbij hebben!

Misschien dat ik eerst een dpr 404 huur, dan kan ik nog even 'sparen'....

Die roland en mpx heb ik ook nog liggen, welke zou je voorkeur hebben?(in dit rackje als je gasttechnieker was?)

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Die roland en mpx heb ik ook nog liggen, welke zou je voorkeur hebben?(in dit rackje als je gasttechnieker was?)



Ik denk dat ik voor de lekker analoge SRV2000 zou gaan. De M-one XL is van dezelfde categorie als de MPX-550, waarbij de M1 stukken flexibeler is qua routing en je hem echt dual-engine kan gebruiken. Dit in tegenstelling tot de MPX, die alleen vaste combi's kan laden. Daar schiet je dus in dit geval niet heel erg veel mee op.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Whitefarmer

OK, thnx.

Nog anderen die andere ideen zijn toebedeeld?

alvast bedankt
groet John

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> De M-one XL is van dezelfde categorie als de MPX-550, waarbij de M1 stukken flexibeler is qua routing en je hem echt dual-engine kan gebruiken. Dit in tegenstelling tot de MPX, die alleen vaste combi's kan laden



Als ik me goed herinner kun je een MPX wel als full-dual-engine gebruiken...Alleen werkt dat heel omslachtig waarbij je de handleiding nodig hebt... 

Ik wil binnenkort ff de Apex gate en compressor proberen...een 8 voudig apparaat in 1 HE! 

En ja, ARX maak ook leuke spullen...

En dat rackje met die Neve, erg leuk...

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Als ik me goed herinner kun je een MPX wel als full-dual-engine gebruiken...Alleen werkt dat heel omslachtig waarbij je de handleiding nodig hebt...



Ik heb er een tijd lang één in mijn eerste rackje gehad, en ik weet zeker van niet. Er zijn wel verschillende combinaties, maar je kunt dus niet in één engine een gated reverb laden, en in de andere een pitch shifter.
Daarom heb ik hem toen eruit gemikt en vervangen door een M1.

Uit de handleiding:




> Dual effects that combine Delay with Reverb, or
> either Delay or Reverb with Chorus, Flange, or Pitch



Groet, Rob.

PS: het schijnt dat er bij de MPX-550 een test-CD hoort te zitten met allemaal losse onderdelen van een drumkit, vocals enz. op aparte tracks. Is er iemand die die CD heeft, en die hem voor me zou kunnen branje en sjnirke?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> PS: het schijnt dat er bij de MPX-550 een test-CD hoort te zitten met allemaal losse onderdelen van een drumkit, vocals enz. op aparte tracks. Is er iemand die die CD heeft, en die hem voor me zou kunnen branje en sjnirke?



Krijg nou tie..en, nooit geweten dat er 'tracks' op stonden. (En dat ik hem meteen wist te vinden)

Ben hem aan het branden, stuur me even een mailtje met je adresinfo.(zie profiel)

groeten John


ps. de tracks krijg ik nog niet afgespeeld, dus nog even 'pielen'.

er staat ook ergens de tracks van de mic-shoot online, ik weet zo even niet waar precies.

----------


## djberjo

> Ik wil binnenkort ff de Apex gate en compressor proberen...een 8 voudig apparaat in 1 HE!



Ik zou het bij proberen houden :Wink:  voor het geld niet  verkeerd, doe mij toch maar een Dbx166 compressor. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Waveform

> Ik zou het bij proberen houden voor het geld niet  verkeerd, doe mij toch maar een Dbx166 compressor.



Oh??

Valt die Apex dan zo hard tegen dat je een Dbx prefereert? Ik neem aan dat je de xl versie bedoelt? Hoe heb je de Apex getest en wat waren exact de gebreken?

Wat zou jij uberhaupt aanraden als gates?

----------


## BvE

> Alleen jammer van  die vieze bruine kleur



Inderdaad Thomann kistje. Die kleur was ik mij ook niet bewust, beetje vies ja. Maarja, geeft een beetje vintage feel, past mooi bij wat erin zit  :Wink: 

Overigens, die APEX EQ had bij mij ook iets van uitvallende kanten, weet niet waar ik het probleem moet zoeken.

Mijn Mackie heeft last van kabelbreuk intern in de platte ribbon kabels, krijg er geen opgestuurd van Mackie zelf, iemand een idee waar ik die los kan halen? Zijn naar mijn weten gewoon van die standaard type die wel vaker in apparatuur wordt gebruikt.

Ook de limiters van de 166 XL zijn waardeloos en pieken helemaal niet af waar je de threshold zet. 7 dB erover heen is makkelijk mogelijk. De audio is dan ook compleet vervormd en niks meer van het origineel signaal te herkennen bij wijze van. Lijkt me allemaal niet lekker.

Al met al dus wel wat probleempjes met mn spullen. Baal ik wel van, want bij mij lijkt het altijd alsof juist IK de fabrieks productiefouten krijg.

----------


## jans

> Inderdaad Thomann kistje. Die kleur was ik mij ook niet bewust, beetje vies ja. Maarja, geeft een beetje vintage feel, past mooi bij wat erin zit



Beetje off-topic maar kan het niet laten.
Overigens wel jammer van deze kleur want de kwaliteit is dik in orde. De kleur is voor mij wel reden ze niet meer te bestellen.

----------


## BvE

Begrijp dat wel een beetje ja. Het bruin vloekt echt met normaal zwart zoals in het bindplaatje.

----------


## Carl

> Mijn Mackie heeft last van kabelbreuk intern in de platte ribbon kabels,  krijg er geen opgestuurd van Mackie zelf



Zijn die kabels van het formaat wat ook in PC's etc. gebruikt wordt? Die materialen zijn simpel te verkrijgen in de electronica onderdelen winkels.
Als ze wat grover zijn, Molex formaat etc. is dat lastiger, dan moet je naar de groothandel, RS / Farnell / Schuricht / Display etc.
Het uitzoeken van wat je precies nodig hebt is dan wel lastiger, maar zeker te doen.
De kosten zijn zeer gering, zeker als je in de detailhandel je spullen kunt vinden, bij de groothandel moet je vaak een hele rol kabel of 10 connectoren tegelijk kopen.

----------


## sjoerd

je bedoelt de peak-stop limiters op de DBX? Dat is helaas geen productie fout want dat hebben ze allemaal. Beter kun je deze functie niet gebruiken want vervormd vreselijk

----------


## djberjo

> Oh??
> 
> Valt die Apex dan zo hard tegen dat je een Dbx prefereert? Ik neem aan dat je de xl versie bedoelt? Hoe heb je de Apex getest en wat waren exact de gebreken?
> 
> Wat zou jij uberhaupt aanraden als gates?



Ik heb er enkele keren live mee gewerkt bij bandjes, dus uitgebreid uitgetest heb ik niet gedaan.
Ze zijn beetje traag met compressen, ik merkte dat ik dynamiek & klank verloren ging.(meer dynamiek dan bij de bss compressors bijv. Ze zijn niet verkeerd, zeker voor dat geld.
Ze kosten toch ongeveer 600 a 800 euro ex btw. per stuk?

Niet dat ik Apex een slecht merk vind, want ik werk graag met de Apex EQ's bijv.

Kwa gates, ik denk dat ik voor de bss 504 & drawmer(zwarte) gates zou gaan. Omdat ik daar de ervaring mee heb. Maar ik probeer zo min mogelijk gates te gebruiken, maar vaak ontkom je er niet aan.

----------


## djberjo

Ik wil nu ook alle bekabeling in orden gaan maken van me side rack.

Alle effecten maak ik op xlr. mono in en stereo out.(of dual mono in via een Ykabel)

Maar de inserts vind ik erg lastig. omdat de duurdere tafels werken met 2 jack I/O's en de goedkopere tafels met 1 stereo jack.
Hoe kan ik dan het beste me inserts bekabelen?

Ik was van plan om met losse kabelbomen te werken per apparaat los. 5m kabel zou genoeg moeten zijn toch?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

5 mtr. is meer dan genoeg...je moet kijken wat je het meeste tegenkomt...Ik heb daar ook lang over nagedacht en gekozen om het ongebalanceerd te maken..Daarvoor heb ik wat verlopen van Cordial van ongebalanceerd naar gebalanceerd.. 

Ik zelf heb het via een multi...ik vind dat praktischer dan een boom...

----------


## NesCio01

> @ NesCio01
> Zeg, ARX, wat is dat voor iets? 
> 
> Uit dezelfde stal als Behringer of zeg ik nu iets heel raars?







> Mvg, 
> 
> Teun



 

Eejj Teun,

Ik zie net dat ik je nog een reactie schuldig ben, sorry
ben nogal wat maanden te laat  :Smile: .

Kom gerust eens ARX gear lenen om uit te proberen.
Ik heb iig niet de ruis die Behringer je gratis meelevert
en weet ook dat de gebruikte componenten van een ander
segment zijn. Ik gebruik m'n ARX gear met erg veel plezier,
zeker omdat het echt goed klinkt en zeer degelijk is.
Geen getob met de potmeters en ook de faders voelen
zeer degelijk en schuiven prettig. Niet in een 100ste seconde
helemaal bovenin dus.
De EQ klinkt overigens gewoon echt heerlijk!

Hiernaast gebruik ik ook een aantal DI's van ARX. Ik had dus 
een aantal Behringers in gebruik en wist niet wat ik hoorde met de ARX.

Helemaal mooi is de USB DI. Plug in en je hebt op (L+R) XLR, 100%
schoon en ruisvrij audio van de laptop/book. Ook hier dus geen getob
met mini-jack op hoofdtelf uitgang wat dan weer zo heerlijk de adaptorbrom 
meegeeft of het gejengel van de HDD.

Hiernaast weet ik uit ervaring dat de importeur een zeer goede service verleent.

Als je wat prijzen wilt vergelijken kun je hier terecht.

Of je iets raars zei? Omdat ik het ken, vind ik het idd raar,
maar ja als je het niet kent, dan moet je het gehoord hebben.
De EQ won het bij mij van de Klark DN 370, de ARX klinkt
toch net iets beter. (square one heb ik zelfs niet overwogen!)
Ik schrijf dit er maar ff bij om aan te geven in welk segment ik ARX plaats.

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.

grtz

----------


## djberjo

Ik heb toch gekozen voor een kleiner side rackje, aangezien 6HE best zwaar werd en ik meestal niet alle apparaten gebruik.



Line 6 Echo pro
Bss 402
Yamaha Spx 990 (tijdelijk tot mijn Lexicon pcm80 terug is van reparatie)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb toch gekozen voor een kleiner side rackje, aangezien 6HE best zwaar werd en ik meestal niet alle apparaten gebruik.



Dus daarom maar een GROOOTE foto? :Wink: 
Voor mijn gevoel biedt zo'n softcase toch nauwelijk bescherming of zie ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## djberjo

Sorry, ik weet niet hoe ik hem kleiner zet op internet. (photoshop maar die heb ik helaas niet bij de hand) :EEK!: 

De kist gaat eigelijk alleen bij mij in de auto mee op de bijrijders stoel.
Ik wilde graag een kist die niet zo zwaar was om te tillen & deze weegt "niks"
Het zit na mijn mening beter ingepakt dan een plastic hardcase kist.

Als ik hem vaak in de vrachtwagen zou leggen, dan komt er een houten flightcase omheen.

----------


## Big Bang

> Sorry, ik weet niet hoe ik hem kleiner zet op internet. (photoshop maar die heb ik helaas niet bij de hand)
> 
> De kist gaat eigelijk alleen bij mij in de auto mee op de bijrijders stoel.
> Ik wilde graag een kist die niet zo zwaar was om te tillen & deze weegt "niks"
> Het zit na mijn mening beter ingepakt dan een plastic hardcase kist.
> 
> Als ik hem vaak in de vrachtwagen zou leggen, dan komt er een houten flightcase omheen.



Met een lompere case zou je ook weer je auto beschadigen, da's ook niet de bedoeling  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Eejj Teun,
> 
> Ik zie net dat ik je nog een reactie schuldig ben, sorry
> ben nogal wat maanden te laat .
> 
> Kom gerust eens ARX gear lenen om uit te proberen.
> Ik heb iig niet de ruis die Behringer je gratis meelevert
> en weet ook dat de gebruikte componenten van een ander
> segment zijn. Ik gebruik m'n ARX gear met erg veel plezier,
> ...



Hee, bedankt voor je verhelderende verhaal!
Af en toe lijkt het iets té enthousiast (of je iets promoten wilt), maar daar kijk ik even niet naar. Ik heb in ieder geval een andere indruk erbij gekregen van dit merk.

Het USB-I/O (DAC) kastje dat je benoemt ziet er zeer interessant uit. Ik ben namelijk nog op zoek naar een dergelijk iets... Ik zou er echter dan twee van moeten aanschaffen (één voor flaptop, één voor computer). Hij komt in ieder geval ook op de optielijst.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## NesCio01

eejj Teun,

Enthousiast, ja, that's me, sorry.

De USB/DI is iig een uitkomst, ik ben 
iig blij dat ik er altijd 1 bij me heb.

grtz

er is nu een nog interessantere USB DI van ARX.
Aan de ene kant ingang USB en potmeter (Gain)
achterzijde 2 x XLR out.

----------


## Breur

Ook ik heb de afgelopen tijd geïnvesteerd wat resulteert in het volgende:

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=USKPDJEN

Inhoud is dus een TC M3000, een Drawmer DL441 en een SPL TD4. De plek die over is, is voor een Yamaha SPX (nog aan te schaffen, iemand ideeën waar  :Cool: ?). De Drawmer wil ik eigenlijk ook nog vervangen met een dpr 404; met name de de-esser op deze laatste lijkt mij een heel nuttig iets.

Ach ja, voor mij is geluid een hobby en zolang ik bands mag doen, beschik ik over alles wat ik nodig heb  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Bjornberkvens

Leuk rackje Bleur. Waarvoor wil je 2 multifx gaan gebruiken?

Dit rackje gaat bij mij mee als ik een bandje doe mixen.
Er is een 4HE rockbag onderweg.

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-U6HDAG7M-D.jpg

Op kleine podia, meestal alleen een Boss RE-20 space echo & Fmr compressor of levelamp.

----------


## Roel_CX

Ik heb nog een SPX1000 staan die weg mag.
Als je interesse hebt, doe je maar een bod via r.caubergs _at_ gmail.com

Toestel heeft enkel wat -nauwelijks zichtbare- schade door rackschroeven.

----------


## Ronald B

Hier is mijn rack

Samson Power Brite 9 ( staat niet op de foto )
TC electronics D-two
Sony V77
Lexicon PCM 92
2 Klark Technics Square one Dynamic
Klark technics Square one Graphic

De 2 dynamics gaan worden vervangen maar daarvoor word eerst nog even gespaard.
Hier komen 2 system 500 van Api Audio voor in de plaats.



Dit rack staat vaak naast een legend 3000.

Tevens heb ik een Gearbag met
Voice master pro
Yamaha Rev 500
Lexicon MPX1

----------


## Breur

> Waarvoor wil je 2 multifx gaan gebruiken?



Op dit moment gebruik ik van de M3000 vaak 1 kantje op vocals en de andere op snare. Zodra ik er een SPX bij heb, gaat deze op alles van slagwerk en wordt het ongebruikte kantje van de M3000 opgevuld door of blazers, of een delay, of, of, of... Meer een engine om mee te experimenteren dan  :Cool: .

----------


## djspeakertje

@RonaldB: API System 500? Bedoel je niet gewoon de Lunchbox? Die zijn heel gaaf, kan je ontzettend veel modules voor krijgen, bijv. de Neve Portico's...


Daan

----------


## Bjornberkvens

@ Ronald B
{
mooi rack, hiermee kan je me wel blij maken. Als je de dynamics doet vervangen door lunchbox gear, is het een erg mooi rack waarmee je menig technicus blij maakt.
}

@breur
{
Ik gebruik dit rack als extra op wat er op de lokatie al beschikbaar is.
Is wel handig dat je 2 galmpjes kan gebruiken, maar ik ben niet zo'n tc man.
Vandaar de lexicon. Zoals jij beschrijft, in dat geval schroef ik deze spullen over in mijn groter rackje daarin zit nog een Yamaha spx990 + bss 402 onderanderen.
}

Ik ben nog even aan het rond kijken, wat de juiste aanvulling op mijn spullen is. Transient designer 4ch ben ik heel benieuwd naar.

----------


## Breur

Ik gebruik mijn rack meestal ook als aanvulling op wat op lokatie aanwezig is. Meer om mijn eigen klank te krijgen zeg maar. Als je je daarnaast bedenkt dat ik regelmatig werk met een rack met alleen een m-one en Alesis compressoren, dan weet je waarom mijn rack ook redelijk 'basic' is  :Wink: !

De keuze tussen TC en Lexicon was makkelijk en moeilijk tegelijkertijd. Echter na een hoortest bij Rob (Keenoncoolstuff) bleek de M3000 voor mij voorlopig goed genoeg. Wellicht dat ik over enige tijd toch nog ga kijken voor een PCM maar voorlopig heeft dat heel weinig prioriteit.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

@ Ronald B: Waarom doe je die Square One's weg? Bevielen ze niet?
@ Breur: Zo gauw die 404 en TD4 erin zitten mag je dat écht geen basic rack meer noemen  :Wink: 


Groet, Rob.

----------


## Ronald B

> @ Ronald B: Waarom doe je die Square One's weg? Bevielen ze niet?



Ik ken enkele firma's waar ze wel eens minder goed werken. Tevens vindt ik het leuk om een rack mee te hebben waar alleen mooi spul in zit.

En je moet ook altijd nog iets te wensen hebben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tevens vindt ik het leuk om een rack mee te hebben waar alleen mooi spul in zit.



Je hebt natuurlijk ook wel een geluidsset waarbij je die kwaliteit ook hoorbaar kunt maken. :Wink:

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## Rieske

Hierbij mijn effectenrack. Don't worry .... de Behringer DEQ 2496 hangt passief als spectrum analyzer aan een aftak van de Ashly eq. Dit rack wordt sinds de komst van een digitale tafel niet veel meer gebruikt.

----------


## Bjornberkvens

Ik zie steeds vaker geluidsmensen hun macbook/geluidskaart incl reverb plugin gebruiken.

Gebruiken jullie dit ook al? Zoja welke plugin en ad/da converter?

----------


## BJD

Zo nu en dan gebruik ik de Lexicon Native PCM plugin wel. Met als host Cantabile Lite. 
Je latency van de kaart moet je gewoon van de predelay aftrekken  :Smile:

----------


## peterwagner

Toen m'n MBP nog leefde gebruikte ik Apple Mainstage met een M-Audio Fasttrack Pro. 2x mono in 1x stereo out.

----------


## w00Dy

Hier Reaper + VST...

meestal voor FX die de groep algemeen goed vind en ik moeilijker vind klaar te maken op effectenbak X op locatie Y

het gaat meestal over een Flanger

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Naar aanleiding van dit topic heb ik even wat geëxperimenteerd met het programma LiveProfessor (gratis: http://www.ifoundasound.com/?page_id=8) in combinatie met een RME MADIface.

LiveProfessor is een programma waarin je VST-plugins zelfstandig kunt laten draaien en direct aan een input en output kunt koppelen (of aan elkaar, er zijn zeer uitgebreide routing mogelijkheden). Zo kun je bijvoorbeeld live gewoon Waves draaien.
Het programma werkt ook met snapshots zodat je snel live verschillende favoriete functies kunt recallen, dat zou ook nog eens via MIDI moeten werken, maar dat heb ik nog niet getest.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## vasco

Hugo, dat is een leuk stukje software zeg.
Al even wat mee zitten spelen maar ga er vanavond eens voor zitten.

----------


## Bjornberkvens

Ziet er erg interessant uit, helaas werkt dit niet op mac.

----------


## BJD

> Naar aanleiding van dit topic heb ik even wat geëxperimenteerd met het programma LiveProfessor (gratis: http://www.ifoundasound.com/?page_id=8) in combinatie met een RME MADIface.
> 
> LiveProfessor is een programma waarin je VST-plugins zelfstandig kunt laten draaien en direct aan een input en output kunt koppelen (of aan elkaar, er zijn zeer uitgebreide routing mogelijkheden). Zo kun je bijvoorbeeld live gewoon Waves draaien.
> Het programma werkt ook met snapshots zodat je snel live verschillende favoriete functies kunt recallen, dat zou ook nog eens via MIDI moeten werken, maar dat heb ik nog niet getest.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Via MIDI werkt ook prima. Ik heb LiveProfessor ook een tijdje gebruikt, maar om een reden die ik mij niet meer kan herinneren toch weer overgestapt op Cantabile.
Als controller gebruikte in een Korg NanoKontrol, werkte super!

----------


## T_Mai

Welke geluidskaart gebruik jij met Cantabile? Ik wil binnenkort ook zoiets proberen. 
Ik dacht zelf aan een Echo Audiofire 12, zodat ik 12 inserts tot mijn beschikking heb.

Hoe zit het met de latency eigenlijk?

----------


## BJD

Zelf gebruik ik een E-Mu 0404 USB, maar ik kan deze helaas niet aanraden.
Als je enkel een reverb gebruikt is latency geen issue: die 5-10ms trek je van je predelay af.
Latency zelf is de tijd dat de kaart nodig heeft om een AD en DA conversie te doen. Vaak rond de 5ms.

----------


## T_Mai

Hmm oke, Zou je die latency merken als je bijv, Een EQ/compressor gebruikt op de insert?

----------


## djspeakertje

Latency heb je altijd, en afhankelijk van de buffer die je instelt is dat meer of minder (minder buffer=minder latency). De buffer kan je instellen is samples of milliseconden. Hoe groot de buffer is hangt dus ook nog weer samen met de samplerate van je interface (als je 48KHz gebruikt is je buffer 2*langer dan wanneer je 96KHz gebruikt, want een sample duurt met 96KHz maar de helft van de tijd vergeleken met 48KHz). 
De plugin zelf introduceert ook nog weer latency, omdat de computer een bepaalde tijd nodig heeft om het eerste signaal te verwerken, het zijn maar milliseconden, maar met 12 kanalen tikt dat wel aan. Met EQ of dynamics ga je dat merken. Met galmpjes gewoon de latency van de pre-delay aftrekken en het klopt weer.
Latency verlagen doe je door je computer te upgraden/vervangen, en een snelle interface te kiezen (RME bijvoorbeeld maakt onmogelijk snelle interfaces, maar dat kost ook wat). Als je een goede (muziek/pa) winkel in de buurt hebt bel je ze op, regel je een afspraak, neem je je PC mee en ga je gewoon proberen wat het beste werkt.
Nog een tip: sommige DAW's hebben een extra standaard ingebouwde buffer, waardoor je latency langer wordt, bovendien hebben DAW's allemaal functies (sequencer etc.) die jij helemaal niet nodig hebt, dus zoek een programma als BloXpander, waarmee je gewoon inputs en outputs hebt en daar je plugins tussen hangt. Verder is alle rekenkracht die je hebt nodig, dus zet alle andere software uit (browsertje, Word, etc.).


Daan

----------


## BJD

> het zijn maar milliseconden, maar met 12 kanalen tikt dat wel aan.



Dat heeft niets met het aantal kanalen te maken. Digitale filtering is gelinkt aan de samplerate en kost "kloktikken" (om het maar even in jip en janneke taal uit te leggen). Hierdoor zal dit altijd processingtijd kosten. Door de impuls algoritmes goed te optimaliseren kun je deze processingtijd beperken. Het aantal kanalen verandert daar niets aan, want een computer processor giert tegenwoordig op 2+ Ghz, met ook nog eens een paar cores. Hier zit de vertraging dus niet in. 

Of je deze latency gaat merken is afhankelijk van de toepassing. Als je een digitale (via pc) compressor insert op het monitorkanaal van de leadvocal dan gaat hij wss niet blij worden, want wij zijn als mensen in staat om vanaf een paar ms delay dit waar te nemen. Op je FOH mix maakt het weer veel minder uit: bij wat grotere optredens staan de instrumenten ook een paar ms naar "achteren" ten opzichte van het PA waardoor deze vertraging alleen maar positief is. Wat wel een probleem kan opleveren is overspraak icm kanaalspecifieke delay. Als je op je snare top een pc compressor zet en op je snare onderkant niet (om maar wat extreems te noemen) dan ga je niet blij worden. Dat is ook een punt waar de betere digitafels zich onderscheiden van de rest: alle kanalen hebben daar een vaste delay. (time-management)

----------


## RobertK

Foto volgt nog (zal volgende week fototje maken!):
Rack A:
Racklight (starville)
Audient EQ
3x SPL Dynamax (top compressor voor vocalen en akoestische instrumenten, dat is waar ik voornamelijk mee werk)
Lexicon Alex (Delay)
Tc M350 (med Reverb)
Alesis quadraverb 2 (voor namelijk bright hall, a la George michael's Jesus to a Child, werkt heerlijk op bepaalde vocalen/fluiten/violen)
Dit gaat allemaal via een Harting multikabeltje

Rack A+ (extratje voor het grotere werk)
2x Behringer Multigate Pro (opzich niet verkeerd, opzoek naar goeie opvolger)
1x SPL Dynamaxx (op L/R ge-insert)
1x Aphex Aural Exciter + Big Bottom (gelinkt aan de SPL)

van kindermusicals tot orkesten gaan hier doorheen!

----------


## RobertK

hmm probeerde net foto erop te gooien...

herkansing: mijn prive rack, als het rack van mijn collega (net wat uitgebreider) niet beschikbaar is...

----------


## renevanh

Interessante indeling... heb je een rede dat je je EQ bovenin en je FX onderin hebt geplaatst?

----------


## RobertK

Omdat ik eenmaal in een show eerder bij m'n EQ zou willen zijn dan bij mijn FX.
Ik verander weinig aan mijn FX, voor sommige shows wissel ik van presets (draai aan knop en klik, kan blind). Maar meestal kom je al weg met je taptempo en die is goed te vinden.

Daarnaast heb ik te vaak gevonden dat als je de eq te laag hebt, je tijdens eq'en geen direct geluid van de p.a. af krijgt omdat je gebukt onder je tafel zit dan.

----------


## J.C. Productions

> Omdat ik eenmaal in een show eerder bij m'n EQ zou willen zijn dan bij mijn FX.Ik verander weinig aan mijn FX, voor sommige shows wissel ik van presets (draai aan knop en klik, kan blind). Maar meestal kom je al weg met je taptempo en die is goed te vinden.Daarnaast heb ik te vaak gevonden dat als je de eq te laag hebt, je tijdens eq'en geen direct geluid van de p.a. af krijgt omdat je gebukt onder je tafel zit dan.



Ik denk dat het het beste is om de FX units bovenin te hebben, en dan in het midden de EQ.En dan de rest van de randapparatuur eronder in.De EQ en Compressors gebruik je meer dan de FX units.De FX stel je 1 keer in en gebruik je bijna altijd dezelfde preset.Dus dat is wel het handigste om je eigen rack in te delen.

----------


## Gitarist 62

Hoezo verander je weinig aan je fx... Daar gaat bij mij toch heel regelmatig tijdens de show een aanpassing in. Wisseling van een uptempo rock nr naar en ballad vereist toch in ieder geval een andere decay, maar meestal ook andere soort galm...  En je tapknop wil je toch echt onder handbereik hebben.

----------


## MusicXtra

Beetje vreemd om tijdens de show nog aan je EQ te zitten, heb je toch iets niet goed gedaan tijdens het inregelen....

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's een opmerking die nergens op slaat....
Bij live muziek regel je je systeem voor de soundcheck af met je EQ. Tijdens de soundcheck en de show regel je de klankkleur met je kanaal EQ en je mix.
In ieder geval grijp je dan zo weinig terug naar je master EQ dat deze niet op de meest makkelijke plek in je FX-rack hoeft te zitten.
Maar volgens mij hoef ik jou dat niet uit te leggen. :Wink:

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## BJD

> Da's een opmerking die nergens op slaat....
> Bij live muziek regel je je systeem voor de soundcheck af met je EQ. Tijdens de soundcheck en de show regel je de klankkleur met je kanaal EQ en je mix.
> In ieder geval grijp je dan zo weinig terug naar je master EQ dat deze niet op de meest makkelijke plek in je FX-rack hoeft te zitten.
> Maar volgens mij hoef ik jou dat niet uit te leggen.



En als je in een lege feesttent soundcheckt en in een volle de show doet? Ik merk dat ik op sommige locaties waar ik vaker kom tijdens de soundcheck rekening houdt met de verandering als de zaal vol zit, maar soms is een EQ dan toch handig om eea te veranderen.

Ook maar eens een foto van mijn eigen rackje genomen:

1 Tripple-C wordt denk ik binnenkort nog omgewisseld voor een 4 kanaals Aphex compressor. Rackje draait voornamelijk naast een GL2200.

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## daviddewaard

> Beetje vreemd om tijdens de show nog aan je EQ te zitten, heb je toch iets niet goed gedaan tijdens het inregelen....



een zaal/tent klink altijd anders vol dan leeg, en als je ineens een harde feedback hebt is het toch ook wel handig om heel snel bij de eq te kunnen

----------


## Timo Beckman

........................

----------


## MusicXtra

> En als je in een lege feesttent soundcheckt en in een volle de show doet?



Ja, helemaal mee eens, maar voor die keren hoeft je EQ dus niet op een prominente plek in je rack te zitten.
Je hoort mij ook niet beweren dat je er helemaal niet bij hoeft te kunnen.

----------


## RobertK

Wij doen voornamelijk theaters...
Ik heb tot op heden nog niet nodig gehad om tijdens de show Fx aan te passen, op tempo van de delay na...
de SPL compressors maken het zo makkelijk dat je zonder echt te hoeven kijken het kan aanpassen.

Daarnaast nog een goede reden waarom de EQ bovenaan zit:
In een theater staat een rackje naast je, bovenkant van rackje zit vaak genoeg op hoogte van je geluidstafel. Hoger stapelen kan niet ivm zichtlijnen.
Als je dan systeem check wil doen en je eq zit onder, hoor je niet wat je doet (verstopt onder je tafel).

----------


## waltervanpeene

Ik zie hartstikke mooie rack's voorbijkomen en heb toch wel kriebels gekregen om zelf ook wat te gaan maken. Heb al wat diverse apparatuur gekocht. 

Nu ben ik opzoek naar een mooi 19'' inch rack wat gestoffeerd is. Waar kan je deze kant en klaar komen? Bij diverse sites kom ik ze niet tegen....

----------


## stainz

meeste flightcase boeren hebben het niet op de site staan, maar verkopen het wel. Gewoon even bellen dus

----------


## djspeakertje

En dan kan je je rack ook helemaal naar wens laten maken (qua handvatten, rackrails achter, open achterkant of deurtjes etc.). Bovendien heb je stolpcase waar het ding in moet ook perfect op maat.


Daan

----------


## jens

Ik heb dr is 2e hands een voor 70 euro op de pa markt gekocht. Ook wel eens bijna nieuwe kabelcases van marktplaats. Scheelt een hoop geld! vooral als je dr maar 1 nodig heb en het toch niet zoveel uitmaakt of het bij de rest van je cases past. Ik ben zelf timmerman en heb er in me verleden een kleine 200 gebouwt. Voor dat geld ken ik ze ook niet maken, en investeer ik liever me tijd in wat anders.

----------


## mrVazil

niemand hier nog leuke rackjes om te tonen? Of de mixers die digi zijn gegaan en wat spul weg doen?

Ben freelance bij een middelgrote band, 50-tal optredens/jaar, en nog een paar kleine bandjes en ben ideetjes aan 't zoeken voor een eigen outboard rackje samen te stellen.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het handigste is om mee te nemen waar je regelmatig op mis pakt...Je favoriete galm bijvoorbeeld...Daarbij een compressor bijvoorbeeld...niet te groot maken, vaak moet je een eind lopen...Zelf heb ik een rackje met een LXP15,D-Two en SPL Dynamaxx, daar heb ik in de meeste gevallen genoeg aan...

----------


## Staaf

Mijn vraag leunt redelijk bij dit topic aan, vandaar.

Ik zou mijn eigen rack na jaren eindelijk willen uitrusten met 2x Socapex 37 multikabel (chassisdeel op het rack);  losse spider in dog house.
Momenteel werk ik nog met een multikabel die vastzit aan het fx rack voor de inserts,   de  eq's prik ik in via een aparte multikabel.   Beide zijn dus zonder multiconnector.  Dit wil ik nu veranderen om ietwat sneller te kunnen werken
Ik kies voor socapex 37 omdat mijn monitorsplit ook op die manier werkt en ik de kabels reeds in mijn bezit heb (M-F).
Welk deel, male of female wordt nu op het rack geplaatst?    Ik weet dat het kwa werking niet uitmaakt, mogelijks is er een reden om voor het een of het andere te kiezen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Meestal doe je de female aan de kabel, is vooral om beschadigen van de pennen te voorkomen wanneer de multi een keer op de grond valt.

----------


## Staaf

Bedankt voor je antwoord,
in mijn geval is de kabel M-F.   Bij de menger komt een XLR/jack -> Socapex spider .    Dan de kabel, en aan het rack een chassisdeel.   Zodaning kan alles gekableerd blijven in het rack, en kan ik de auxen ook gekableerd laten in de mengtafelkist.

----------


## NesCio01

> Welk deel, male of female wordt nu op het rack geplaatst?    Ik weet dat het kwa werking niet uitmaakt, mogelijks is er een reden om voor het een of het andere te kiezen?



Ik heb dit met LK 85 en heb op het rack een male connector
en bij de tafel een female connector.
Er was daar ooit een logica voor........

grtz

Nes

----------


## jakkes72

Het idee achter het plaatsen van female multiconnectoren aan kabels is dat de female connector minder gevoelig is voor beschadigingen aan de contactpinnen als de connector op de grond valt aangezien de pinnen beschermt in het huis/shell zitten.
Indien een male connector met de contactpinnen op bv een bolhoek van een flightcase valt, is er een grote kans dat er 1 of meer pinnen verbogen raken.

Zelf ben ik meer van female chassisdelen... met als reden dat indien je female multiconnectoren aan de kabel hebt, er een kans is dat er vuil in de contactpinnen komt.
bv van Whirlwind de W1 en W2  connectoren zijn er alleen Female kabeldelen beschikbaar.., en er zit altijd een beschermkap bij geleverd.

----------


## djspeakertje

Als je bij je LK's altijd netjes beschermkappen gebruikt (die je met een staalkabeltje aan de connector vastzet) kan er volgens mij nooit vuil in de connector komen/pennen beschadigd raken terwijl de kabel niet aangesloten is. Zodoende kan je gewoon het systeem uitkiezen dat voor jou het makkelijkste werkt. Beschermkappen zijn er uiteraard ook voor chassisdelen.







Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

4 opties voor de kabel , gezien  van stageblok -  zaaltafel 
Male-Female -  ivm 48V  vanuit de zaaltafel niet altijd even lekker, dezelfde discussie loopt overigens over de XLR
Male Male - zou ik voor gekozen hebben -  die kun je omdraaien en heeft de phantoom tenminste aanraakveilig bij de tafels
Female Female  - is wat de meesten zouden kiezen omdat de pennetjes dan beter beschermd zouden zij  
Female - Male - dezelfde volgorde als onze XLR-kabels, phantoom bij de tafels aanraakveilig,  en daarom misschien wel bijna standaard in Nederland.

----------


## Staaf

Mac,

Interessant stukje tekst.
Mijn vraag ging eigenlijk over de kabel tussen zaaltafel en fx rack;  fantoom is hier niet van toepassing.   Signaal richting is ook geen richtlijn aangezien het send-return is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Male female of vice versa heeft als grootste nadeel dat je de kabel verkeerd om kunt leggen, bij een FX rack nog niet zo heel erg maar bij 50 meter multi minder leuk. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Staaf

@ Musicxtra

Volledig mee akkoord,  dit is de reden waarom mijn multikabel richtingpodium is uitgerust met een vast stageblok.
Met de 5 meter kabel richting fx zal het wel meevallen.
Ik heb ooit voor het M-F verhaal gekozen omdat ik deze kon verlengen.   In de praktijk heb ik dit nog nooit nodig gehad (kabels worden gebruikt van stageblok naar monitortafel, en zijn ook 5 m lang)

----------


## jakkes72

Gewoon deze aan beide kanten: dan heb je male, en female op ieder plek..., kost wel wat, maar dan heb je ook wat..  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan heb je dus ook van beiden de nadelen aan iedere kant.  :Cool:

----------


## jakkes72

Het glas is half leeg.....? 
Ligt eraan welke nadelen...:
- Je kunt de kabel in ieder geval nooit meer verkeer om neer leggen.
- Je kunt een haspel neer zetten daar waar je wilt (FOH of MON)
- Je kunt makkelijk verlengen.

En de standaard bijgeleverde beschermkap kan een oplossing bieden voor de discussie over beschadigen/vervuilen van pinnen/bussen

----------


## djspeakertje

Ze zijn alleen wel aanzienlijk duurder dan de standaard LK's, en voor Harting (waar ik voor geluid overigens geen fan van ben) is dit niet van toepassing.


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

oh, effect rack : ::

Prof Dr. Ing J. Akkermans heeft daar de Akkermans voor uitgevonden

----------


## SoundFacilities

of, je legt hartig tussen je fx rack en je mengtafel en maakt spinners in je mengtafel en in je fx rackje waardoor je alleen een harting kabel hoeft aan te sluiten!  :Smile:  heb je een grotere afstand nodig? dan pak je een langere harting kabel!  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat was ook het idee dat de TS ondertussen had... Of je dan LK, Akkerman of Harting (of Socapex) gebruikt maakt niet zoveel uit, ieder zn eigen ding. 


Daan

----------


## Staaf

Takken jullie de spanning voor de mengtafel ook af van de Furman (of iets dergelijks?)
Mijn rack is nu opgebouwd met 2 keer 220V stopcontacten aan de achterkant, rechtstreeks doorgelust met de ingang.

----------

